# Short cervix at 21 weeks



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies,
At my 21 week anomoly scan I was diagnosed with a short cervix at 23mm or 2.3 cm. The dr said there looked to be no funneling, but I am to have scans every two weeks. I've been on progesterone since conception (200 mg 2x daily in the form of lozenges). My ob is giving me an option of injections or vaginal sup to switch to. Bein so far along a cerclage was only mentioned if in 2 weeks things have changed. I'm very worried and nervous. I lost a bub right before this pregnancy. I just want my son to live. 

which is better for those of you who have had experience with them? 
What are your experiences with preterm labor or a short cervix? 

I really appreciate any advice anyone has to offer. 

Xo


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi hun! I just found out a couple weeks ago that I have a short, I mean short, cervix. Since I am pretty new to this I am not to helpful yet. There is a thread "Incompetent Cervix" that has been going on for years now. The woman on there are so incredibly helpful and sweet. They are very knowledgeable and should be able to help.:hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

At 22 weeks (with my first pregnancy) they found my cervix had shortened and was funneling. They did not do a stitch, however they did put me on bed rest. It continued to SLOWLY shorten for the remainder of my pregnancy (I think I was at 1.6 cm for the majority). Anyway, my water broke at 37 weeks 5 days. 

I am nervous for this pregnancy, too, but I trust that if they monitor it enough, we will be able to stay safe.

Sounds like they are monitoring you, too... so stay positive!!! I go to the dr.'s on June 11th for my next cervical length check!!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Thank you ladies. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers for a happy healthy pregnancy. I go in for another US early Friday morning. Ive been mostly on bedrest, but too much time in bed makes my body hurt quite badly. I hope getting up and moving around some hasn't made anything worse.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Good luck with your appointment on Friday!! I will be praying for good news for you :) Let us know how everything went! I have my next appointment tomorrow. I am excited and nervous. I am praying for some good news!!


----------



## sevilla24

Yes, let us know how it goes!! We can all support each other! Hope your cervix is nice and long :) My appointment is Monday, I hope to report mine is long as well!!


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck on your appointments! I'm keeping both of you and your LOs in my prayers.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! Im happy to report my cervix measured 3.2 cm today! I wont see my actual doctor until monday morning, but im a little more optomistic. Im going to keep myself on modified bedrest and hopefully it'll stay put. I have a feeling theyll want to measure once more in 2 weeks to make sure. 
How did your appointment go currituck?


----------



## sevilla24

Yaaaay meaggers!!!!! :happydance: That's nice and long!!!! So, sounds like they won't be doing a cerclage? Do you already have your next appointment?? That is so, so great... sounds like you are doing just fine! Must be such a relief :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

sevilla24 said:


> Yaaaay meaggers!!!!! :happydance: That's nice and long!!!! So, sounds like they won't be doing a cerclage? Do you already have your next appointment?? That is so, so great... sounds like you are doing just fine! Must be such a relief :hugs:

I'm so thankful that it was longer and not shorter. I was so nervous last night I couldn't sleep. They're still wanting to watch it. I have my ob followup appointment to discuss results on Monday. From there hell decide if there will be another ultrasound. Good luck on your appointment on Monday!!! :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Meaggers said:


> Hi ladies! Im happy to report my cervix measured 3.2 cm today! I wont see my actual doctor until monday morning, but im a little more optomistic. Im going to keep myself on modified bedrest and hopefully it'll stay put. I have a feeling theyll want to measure once more in 2 weeks to make sure.
> How did your appointment go currituck?

That is such wonderful news!!! Congratulations on such a great appointment. My appointment was okay. No bad news, but no good news either. Everything is the same (I was hoping my cervix would get longer) it is still measuring between 7mm and 1 cm. I am going in next week to have a fFN test done. If it comes back positive they will admit me and we will talk about steroid shots. I am a little more nervous about everything since my appointment. I am just trying to keep my head up and push forward! Thank you so much for asking :)


----------



## sevilla24

:happydance: Well ladies, I had my appointment today and my cervix was over 4 cm!!!!!! :happydance:

I am still only 17 weeks and not showing that much and so my baby isn't very big... which is how my last baby started pushing down on my cervix. I don't know how far along I was with my last pregnancy before I started having issues (shortening and funneling)... but I doubt it was this early. So, while I am THRILLED beyond belief that my cervix looked so great, I still get nervous that something could still happen in the future.

Is it possible to have a shortened cervix and funneling with one pregnancy and be fine with another??? :shrug: It seems unlikely, but if it happens, I will be so so so so happy.

How is everyone else doing????


----------



## Meaggers

Currituckgirl said:


> Meaggers said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Im happy to report my cervix measured 3.2 cm today! I wont see my actual doctor until monday morning, but im a little more optomistic. Im going to keep myself on modified bedrest and hopefully it'll stay put. I have a feeling theyll want to measure once more in 2 weeks to make sure.
> How did your appointment go currituck?
> 
> That is such wonderful news!!! Congratulations on such a great appointment. My appointment was okay. No bad news, but no good news either. Everything is the same (I was hoping my cervix would get longer) it is still measuring between 7mm and 1 cm. I am going in next week to have a fFN test done. If it comes back positive they will admit me and we will talk about steroid shots. I am a little more nervous about everything since my appointment. I am just trying to keep my head up and push forward! Thank you so much for asking :)Click to expand...

It's great news that it didn't change lengths though. Stable is good. Let me know how your ffn test goes. Stay strong! You're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: oh and you're 24 weeks today! Happy Vday!!!! 



sevilla24 said:


> :happydance: Well ladies, I had my appointment today and my cervix was over 4 cm!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am still only 17 weeks and not showing that much and so my baby isn't very big... which is how my last baby started pushing down on my cervix. I don't know how far along I was with my last pregnancy before I started having issues (shortening and funneling)... but I doubt it was this early. So, while I am THRILLED beyond belief that my cervix looked so great, I still get nervous that something could still happen in the future.
> 
> Is it possible to have a shortened cervix and funneling with one pregnancy and be fine with another??? :shrug: It seems unlikely, but if it happens, I will be so so so so happy.
> 
> How is everyone else doing????

WOW! that's a huge change! I think each pregnancy is different and what can happen with one might not happen with the other especially if you're cervix has had time between births. The good thing is that they're watching you so that if something should happen then they'll catch it in time. I think 4cm is a wonderful measurement. 


As for me: I had my actual OB appointment monday morning. He's going to keep an eye on it, but he said he isn't worried at this point. I'm staying on my progesterone and taking it as easy as possible to be cautious. I worry about every little thinkg which I'm sure doesn't help. I go back in 3 weeks.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Meaggers ~ I had a positive fFN test. I had slight cramping on Sunday and went into L&D. Luckily my doctor was on call and went ahead and gave me the test. I was admitted and given steroid shots. They decided to admit me to be on the safe side. I feel a little better being in here in case something does happen I will be able to just press a button for someone to be here. Yesterday was such a great day. Just to know I made it already on a month of bed rest. I am now ready for 28 weeks!!


----------



## Meaggers

Let us know how it goes and how youre doing! Prayers are being sent your direction. Hang in there honey


----------



## Currituckgirl

Meaggers said:


> Let us know how it goes and how youre doing! Prayers are being sent your direction. Hang in there honey

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sevilla24

Yes, prayers are being sent your way! I am glad you are in a place where they can monitor you :)

Meaggers - sounds like things are going well for you!!!! When is your next appointment??


----------



## Currituckgirl

sevilla24 said:


> Yes, prayers are being sent your way! I am glad you are in a place where they can monitor you :)
> 
> Meaggers - sounds like things are going well for you!!!! When is your next appointment??

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Meaggers

My next appointment is in around 2 weeks, but there are no further ultrasounds recomended by the mfm doc so hopefully all will continue to go well. It's sad that even with good news I can't stop worrying that something will still go wrong. I guess it's the previous loss. The due date for our loss is coming up in 1 week. *sigh*


----------



## sevilla24

Meaggers, I am so sorry that the due date for your loss is looming. I wish I had words of advice for you, but I find I am coming up short. Just allow yourself to grieve in order to move forward :cry:

I understand the worry. Even though my cervix was REALLY long and looked great - for all I know, it looked this long and great at 17 weeks with my last pregnancy too. Sadly, I don't know exactly _when_ it started to shorten with the last one. For all I know, I could go around being fine for weeks and then BOOM it shortens. :shrug:

Let's just keep looking at the positive and feel blessed for how well it's going thus far!! :hugs:


----------



## calypso

Thinking of you all. I had 1cm or less from 21 weeks and was on bedrest for 12 weeks. I still delivered a preemie, but it was all worth it.


----------



## Currituckgirl

calypso said:


> Thinking of you all. I had 1cm or less from 21 weeks and was on bedrest for 12 weeks. I still delivered a preemie, but it was all worth it.

Thank you!! You ended up delivering at 33 weeks, right? Did you have a cerclage? I am at 7 mm now. I have another check on Thursday, I am praying it isn't worse. We opted out of the cerclage because of the possible problems with them and how far a long I was.


----------



## calypso

Yes, I delivered at 33+2. I did not have a cerclage, my ob/gyn & my MFM did not recommend it. It was tough emotionally and physically but I am glad for it all.

Have you had steroids or progesterone? Feel free to message me.


----------



## sevilla24

Thanks, Calypso, it's always nice to hear about positive stories!!!

Currituckgirl - hang in there and keep us posted after your appointment on Thursday.

I have another weekly cervical check tomorrow, now that the baby is growing and I have a belly... this is when I get nervous!!!

Meaggers - I hope you made it through your baby's due date with some sort of peace :hugs: I am sure it was hard. You must have an appointment this week, too????? That means all three of us have appointments!!! 

Praying for nice long cervixes ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## Currituckgirl

Sevilla, good luck today at your appointment!! Let us know how it goes :) 

Praying for long cervixes for all of us ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## calypso

Updates on your appointments?


----------



## Currituckgirl

My appointment was good!! Jacob now weights 1 lb and 14 oz and we saw him practice breathing:thumbup:!!!! We were so happy to see that! They aren't going to measure my cervix anymore though :( My doctor said they only measure until they give the steroid shots. That is the only reason to measure. He said that he was amazed that I have made it this far. I hope I amaze the socks off of him by going all the way until 34+ weeks. That would be marvelous. I would probably amaze the socks off of myself also!:haha:

Sevilla, how did your appointment go?


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been offline for a few days due to some construction going on around here. 

Thank you for the positive words and success story Calypso. Your little girl is beautiful! 

Currituck- That's great news about your little Jacob :) and your appointment of course. I bet you'll make it all the way! 

Sevilla- I hope your appointment went well! 

As for me: I had a little scare a few days ago and went to L&D due to severe sharp pains and pressure that did not let up. They didn't find anything though once at the hospital. The pressure soon subsided, the pains went away, and everything turned out well. Cervix was closed (holy cow a cervical check hurts), urine was fine no infections, and there were no active contractions measured on the monitor. So in this case no news was wonderful news and little Hunter is still in there baking. 
I had a follow up appointment yesterday with my doctor. Just the usual stuff like measuring my stomach, urine test, etc. Everything checked out fine there as well. I won't have any more cervical measurements. So the last one at 3.3 at 23 weeks is my last. They didn't recommend anything further. It makes me nervous that I have no idea. So I'm not really on bedrest (although I do take it easy) and of course on my progesterone suppositories. Hopefully all will continue to go well. I do not think my doctor is planning on giving me steroids either unless I start going in to labor and hopefully by then it won't be to late. They did do an FFN test, but I don't know what the results were on it or if it's even come back yet. I have another doctor's appointment in 2 weeks to do my glucose test. 

Sorry so long :)


----------



## calypso

Glad things are relatively okay for you.

Meaggers, some drs don't believe that bedrest helps and they don't "assign" it. I obviously beg to differ and think it made all the difference in the world. That said, you are a decent length (3.3) at 25+ weeks. The critical point is 17ish-24ish weeks. Of course, every week helps and the goal is always full term. Taking it easy I think is a good choice!


----------



## sevilla24

*Currituck* - I am confused why they will stop measuring your cervix.... is it because by 26 weeks if you aren't having major issues, then that means you have managed to avoid the "critical time"? I am curious because they didn't catch my cervical issues with my daughter until 28 weeks and so I never knew when it began shortening... (the previous ultrasound had been at 19 weeks and was fine) so it was some time between 19 and 26 weeks. :shrug:

I am currently at 20 weeks and my appointment went beautifully. Still a nice long 4 cm cervix!!!! I still hesitate as there is still time for it to shorten.... but when will that worry be over? *calypso* - you say 17 to 24 weeks.... do you think that means if I can make it to 24 (or 26 like *currituck*) I can let go of some of the worry??? Hope so!! [-o&lt;

*Meaggers* - They are done measuring your cervix too??? I am so confused - does this mean you are out of harms way too??? I hope so for you!!! Thanks for the "long update" it is helpful to hear other people's experiences. So sorry you had such a scare, but it sounds like they took good care of you. :thumbup:

When is every one's next appointment?? Mine is this coming Tuesday, July 3rd. I will still be 20 weeks (or maybe just barely 21).... constantly nervous. Even had a nightmare the other night that my waters broke :growlmad: eeeek!


----------



## sevilla24

I just re-read my post and I hope you ladies don't take it and worry that they are done measuring your cervix!!!!!!!!!! I only ask a million questions because I SO DESPERATELY hope that it means once you hit a certain point (24 weeks????) they don't think you are at risk any more!!! That would be the BEST news!!!!!!!!! I was afraid that I would be constantly worried about my cervix right up 'til 36 weeks, ugh!


----------



## calypso

Sevilla, I mean critical period as in this is where incompetent cervix fails most often unnoticed while a baby is big enough to cause the cervix strain but small enough to go into fast labor that can't be stopped and then baby cannot be viable. This is just based on info my dr shared at the time. I was kept in hospital bedrest until 26 weeks after my steroids. IC is scary. After 24 weeks baby is viable and most drs offer steroids when you've been having issues threatening early labor giving your baby a better chance though still small. The goal is always full term. I don't want to pretend that once a certain point passes you are home free, the struggle is everyday to remain pregnant.

As for not measuring after a certain point, around third tri your cervix normally begins to shorten and or soften so is less reliable. There is also a risk of irritating the cervix or introducing infection at every exam.

This is all info I got from my drs while pregnant and I am in no way saying that any of your drs are wrong or right or to change treatment plans, etc. just sharing info I received. Your dr should be your #1 go to.


----------



## calypso

Sevilla - as far as letting go of some worry around 24-26 weeks, I breathed better when I knew my baby was at least viable, though by no means did I relax. That said, my cervix was almost gone and I was dilating.

An I forgot to mention that usually when they stop doing CL checks they do non-stress tests which all depends on your dr of course.


----------



## sevilla24

Calypso - thanks for the information!!!! I certainly know that every woman is different, every situation etc. And I knew I would actually never really stop worrying... maybe wishful thinking?? :blush:

They are currently measuring my cervix through a regular ultrasound... although I know with my first pregnancy, once the baby was bigger, they did transvaginal for more accurate measuring. I do remember them discussing steroid shots for her lungs etc. I guess I just blocked some of that out of my memory.... :dohh: Come to think of it, I don't actually remember at which week they stopped measuring the cervix, but I know it wasn't right up until the end.

I googled the heck out of this subject, but talking to ladies going through it - or have gone through it - is way better. Even if all our situations are a little different, we can definitely learn from each other. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

I really wish my doctor would do the steroid shots just in case. I'm a little relieved that I'm nearing 26 weeks but by no means comfortable. From what I understood my doctor said he would keep my cervix in mind but that he wasn't actively worried about it. Also that after 24-26 weeks the baby would be too big to not have contractions in the event of preterm labor. so if something was to happen we would know without measuring. He mentioned that at this point taking it easy and taking progesterone are the only things that can be done about my cervix. It was too late for a cerclage when mine was noticed. So I just pray a lot and try to take care the best I can.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, I had no idea another IC thread was so well underway. It's lovely that you're all able to support each other, and please be aware of the other IC thread that you are most welcome to join any time :hugs:

Just for the record Sevilla, once you are past 26wks the direct threat of IC has passed mainly because an IC tends to dilate to a max of 3cms - wide enough to allow a baby of 26wks to pass through, but not wide enought o deliver a bigger baby. Past that point you need to have strong, regular contractions to dilate the cervix further thus allowing delivery of a bigger baby. Sometimes earlier cervical changes can progress into ptl and cause delivery later than 26wks, but by then it is a different issue and one of ptl rather than IC. Strictly IC is a mechanical problem usually fixed with a stitch and/or rest.

At 4mms it sounds as though your cervix is looking good. They should pick up any significant changes on your next scan in time to take precautionary measures hun. As for not worrying past 26wks, as some of the others have said, you do relax at viable age, but you never truly feel happy until reaching 37wks (atleast I didn't anyway). 

For those of you not aware of my story, I carried 17Ibs of twin to 38wks with a stitch in place, and despite funneling to it from 25wks it still held. Term babies are a possibility even with IC so never give up hope ladies xxx


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Sevilla* ~ The reason my doctor isn't going to measure my cervix anymore is because at my doctors office they only measure until they give you steroid shots and since I already had the steroid shot at 24 weeks then there was no need for the measurement, I guess. I was disappointed, I feel better just knowing what is going on with my cervical length. I wish there was a time when we could stop worrying. I think my time to stop worrying will be around 36 weeks!! Your cervix seems to be doing wonderful, 4 cm!! Yay!! At 20 weeks mine was at 1 mm! I am praying yours stays nice and long!

*Meaggers* ~ Oh wow! I am glad your L&D trip was uneventful! The cervical checks are horrendous, I have had four of them in the past 7 weeks. I can definitely tell when a doctor is a little rough. I can feel your pain on that. Your cervix seems to be doing wonderful also, 3.3, YAY!!! Praying yours stays long also!

*Calypso* ~ Did they do the NST on you when you were pregnant? If so was it done in the doctors office? I have not been told about them doing that. All my doctor said was they aren't going to do a cervical length check and I just have to keep doing what I am doing and watch for signs... a sit back and relax kind of approach.

*Lizzie *~ Thank you for the information about PTL and IC. I hope my problem is just IC, that would be nice... well nicer than having both. I was on the other thread too but there are so many woman on there and it is so incredibly hard to keep up after being away for a couple days. I don't know how you do it!! 

As for me, my next appointment will be July 12, and my next ultrasound will be July 26. I am a little nervous that it is set out so far. I guess since my doctor isn't having my cervix checked then there is no need for an ultrasound every two weeks. I hate not knowing what is going on with Jacob for a month! I am just praying that this month goes by fast on bed rest. I am starting to get cabin fever really bad. I have been on bed rest now for 7 weeks. I am hoping to go farther of course, but it is very trying. My last cervical length was between 7 mm - 9 mm, that was at 23 weeks. I am praying that my body is as stubborn as my brain is and keeps Jacob in for a long time.


----------



## calypso

I had one NST and was actually at my last appt (where I got sent to the hospital for the last time to deliver) to have a second NST.

Unfortunately I had IC and PTL. The IC had dilated/effaced me and PTL didn't help.

Lizzie is awesome, I don't think I could have gotten by without talking to her, I was a mess.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Calypso! I hope they do an NST on me just for safe measures :)


----------



## calypso

Happy 27 weeks Currituckgirl!


----------



## lizziedripping

CG - I'm sure you and bubs are gonna be just fine now honey :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

Yes happy 27!! :)
Hi Lizzie! Thank you for such great information! Your success story is very inspiring as well. 
So today at my Pcp I was diagnosed with a lung infection, sinus infection and ear infection. Needless to say Ive been coughing and vomiting a lot. I know this cant possibly be good for my cervix. Or am I ok since I'm 26 weeks tomorrow? With no more ultrasounds I'm afraid it'll shorten further and I will not know until its too late.


----------



## calypso

Sorry you are sick Meaggers :( You should be fine, just try to take it easy. Did you get something for the cough? Happy 26 weeks for tomorrow!


----------



## lizziedripping

Meaggers - coughing and vomiting are unlikely to significantly affect your cervix hun. It is now thought to be uterine expansion that opens a weak cervix rather than baby weight/exertion alone, tho it definitely pays to reduce activities which might increase the strain. Coughing might temporarily open the top part of the cervix, but is not proven to do so and certainly has no lasting effect xx


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: Every day/week is a huge celebration for us! 

Meaggers ~ I am sorry you are so sick. I am hoping for a speedy recovery for you!! Happy 26 weeks :)


----------



## sevilla24

Meaggers - start feeling better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## calypso

Happy 21 weeks Sevilla!


----------



## sevilla24

:hugs: Love this thread :hugs:


----------



## saffiya

Hello ladies. hope you dont mind if i join. However this is my first pregnancy and today i had my 20 week scan and the baby is fine but they checked my cervix and said its short and open a little bit from the inside. i am so worried about having my son to early. i am now on modified bedrest which i pray help and i also have to use the gel vaginally... anyone have this and went full term or close to full term?


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Sevilla* ~ Happy 21 weeks :) 

All these ladies on here are simply wonderful:hugs:

*Meaggers* ~ How are you doing hun? 

*Saffiya* ~:hi: I am so sorry to hear about you having a short cervix. I was told that at my 20 week appointment also. I found out I am having a boy and that I might be losing him. It has been a scary ride for me, that is now looking positive. Just to let you know about my experience so far, my cervix measured 1 mm at 20 weeks. I was opened at the top and my bags were bulging. They offered a cerclage but with bulging bags and only 1 mm of cervix it was to risky. I was ordered immediate bed rest and nightly progesterone suppositories (I have heard woman use the gel also). I can go to the bathroom, shower every other day and I can make a sandwich for lunch, that is it, and I follow that to a T. At my 21 week appointment my cervix had lengthened to between 8 mm - 10 mm. Still very short but a huge improvement. At 24 weeks I had a positive Fetal Fibronectin Test so I was administered steroids. I have been on bed rest since 20 weeks and I am still here :) I am very strict with myself about what I can do. I also cannot have sex, poor hubby and me:blush: Did your doctor talk with you about a cerclage? 

It is very possible to go to almost term and even full term with a short cervix. Calypso and Lizzie are such a wealth of information along with their own success stories. They are amazing to talk to. All of the ladies on this thread are very supportive and amazing.


----------



## Mumzie3

Hello I am new to this Site...
I was told last Thursday my cervix is short (1.4cm) this Tuesday I had my 20 week us at the high risk clinic and they sent me straight to triage where they told me I am dilated 3.4 cm....they monitored me for a few hours and my hubby and I decided to have the cervical cerclage done....I am so worried bc the Dr told us the stch will only last upto 6 weeks


----------



## calypso

Hi, Mumzie3, sorry you had to find us because this is going on. Sending good thoughts your way! Did you already have the cerclage? Are you still in hospital? What other treatments/plans do they have for you? (progesterone, bedrest, more u/s, steroids in a few weeks, etc?).

Lizzie had an emergent cerclage I believe, and there is also a very long IC thread with many ladies. I hope someone either here or on that thread can give you more info on emergent cerclage, I didn't have one. We are all here for support though.


----------



## Mumzie3

Thx so much for the support...I am on strict bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy....I am just praying that my baby survives if anything happens too early I just want him to stay baking until full term...
I have been given vaginal progesterone suppositories to strengthen my cervix...I did have the cerclage done a day ago but I am at home now....I just want to know if who ever had the cerclage done this early if it was successful....
Bc am on bed rest I get very irritated easily....my back sore...
Mumzie3 xxxx


----------



## calypso

I know how terrifying this all is, but there have been many success stories. Be strict with your bedrest. I couldn't even sit up to eat. Got pretty good at eating and drinking by just lifting my head. Many days suck, either because your body hurts, or the emotional pain. That's understandable. Just make sure you have people to talk to either in real life or online. Big hugs.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi Mumzie!! Welcome to the site. Most of the woman on here are very helpful and sweet. Unfortunately I am not going to be much help with cerclage questions. I didn't have one put in either. I do know that woman get them in anywhere from 12 weeks up to 24 weeks. On the Incompetent Cervix - cerclage/stitch thread there are many wonderful woman on there also who have had the cerclage placed. They would be much more helpful than I would be. I have heard of great success stories with cerclages. Below is the link for the thread. 

Bed rest has been very trying for me. I have been on it since I was 20 weeks. I just want to go out and enjoy the sun, but I will have plenty of time for that after Jacob is born. And I am all to familiar with being irritated easily from bed rest. lol. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi mumzie :hugs:

Your situation sounds almost exactly like mine with my second child. I presented at 23wks with nothing more than a slight feeling of vaginal pressure. When they looked I had dilated with membranes bulging. A wonderful doctor agreed to place an emergency stitch the next day which for us only bought an extra week of pregnancy because the surgery itself triggered ptl, but enought time to give our daughter a chance.

My story isn't unique with emergent cerclage, but there are equal numbers of women who have them and go on for several more weeks, and some even to term. Our consultant was hopeful we would make 32wks and said at the time that this was more likely than not. 

If you remain On strict rest amd drink plenty of water (a glass an hour), there is a reasonable chance of success (making atleast another 6wks). There are incredible stories out there - Calypso being a case in point - in which a cervix can be dilated, unstitched and with rest alone stay closed enough to get the pregnancy to a safe point.

Don't give up hope sweetie, frightened as you probably are, all is not lost. As advised, head over to the other thread where there are women with elective and emrgeceny stitches supporting each other through this scary time :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

saffiya said:


> Hello ladies. hope you dont mind if i join. However this is my first pregnancy and today i had my 20 week scan and the baby is fine but they checked my cervix and said its short and open a little bit from the inside. i am so worried about having my son to early. i am now on modified bedrest which i pray help and i also have to use the gel vaginally... anyone have this and went full term or close to full term?


Saffiya - This is exactly what happened to me during my first pregnancy (which happens to be why I am on this thread, getting support for my current pregnancy). I was told that I had a shortening/funneling cervix and they put me on modified bedrest. When it continued to shorten a bit they put me on complete bedrest. I never had a cerclage put in, as I am assuming it was too late. (I don't have a cerclage with this pregnancy either.... although they are monitoring me every week and there has been no shortening yet THANK GOD).

Anyway, I am a complete success story: with no cerclage, and bedrest, I carried my daughter to term and had her at 37 weeks 5 days. She was 7 lbs 5 oz and healthy :cloud9:

*Corrituck*, *calypso* and *meaggers.*... any updates?? How you all holding up?? The weeks keep passing, and we are all still here :happydance::happydance:

To the other newbies: welcome! We are all here to support each other! There is another incompetent cervix thread that has been going on for a long time and there is a WEALTH of information there with lots of wonderful ladies!!! (it was a bit overwhelming and large for me, so that's why I stuck with my ladies on this one)


----------



## calypso

Nooooo Sevilla, I am the opposite of pregnant. LOL

Planning my daughter's first birthday in less than a month!


----------



## sevilla24

calypso said:


> Nooooo Sevilla, I am the opposite of pregnant. LOL
> 
> Planning my daughter's first birthday in less than a month!

SHOOT I knew that :blush: See, I even have a hard time keeping up with our little thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But still like to know how you all are doing :wacko:


----------



## Currituckgirl

I am still hanging in here. Bed rest is starting to get the best of me, but I refuse to do anything else. I have started online shopping:shhh: a little surprise to my husband! The shopping makes me feel better and keeps me thinking about the end result. I am really looking forward to next week. I have a doctors appointment on the 12th and I have lots of questions for him plus it will break my week up. My parents are coming over tomorrow to have dinner and just relax. I am really looking forward to that. It is a little funny to me that my two closest friends have not come to visit me. I have been on bed rest for about 2 months. It stinks to know that I would visit them at least once a week, I have done it before for one of them. But oh well. You ladies have a wonderful evening. I am going to watch my husband put together our dresser for the nursery :haha: (it should be amusing at the least)

How about the rest of the ladies? How are you guys holding up?


----------



## calypso

I would come visit all of you. I found that a surprising amount of people didn't bother to even send a text, much less visit.


----------



## mammag

I just happened to see this thread, and I deeply apologize if my post is inappropriate, I'm not sure how the etiquette works in here, but I just wanted to share my story with you lovely ladies. When I was 26 wks along I went to my regular appt and told my midwife that I had been feeling extra wet. Just to be safe she tested to see if my waters were leaking. And boy was I surprised to be told that they had. The tested had been positive. I was immediately sent to the hospital and the dr. there told me I had a short cervix, it has been a while, so I don't remember the size, and that my waters had begun leaking. I was given steroid injections and put on bed rest and managed to hold my little bub in there until 34 wks before my waters went completely. He was perfect at 6lb and 21 inches long. So hang in there ladies :D And congrats on your pregnancies!


----------



## Mumzie3

How do you pass time on bed rest????? I dunno what to do? I took my first shower today, 5 days after my stitch...I think I wasjust paranoid or something I really want to clean up my apartment and have everything in order....I am right now at my inlaws house but will be going to my home tonight....I know I will be irritated by the mess....
Some times I feel tightening where the baby is....is it a sign Tobe alarmed about? I noticed after having the stitchinplace I no longer feel the kicks in my lower uterus...is that normal? Has the baby moved up or something???


----------



## sevilla24

*Mammag* - Your posting is certainly not inappropriate!!! Thanks for sharing your story. In fact, I told my ultrasound technician the other day the best research I have been able to do is to hear stories from other women who have gone through similar experiences. The doctors can monitor me and "guess" all they'd like... but it's all of your stories and support that counts the most!!! I cannot believe your waters started leaking and you still made it so far - how blessed :hugs: Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing with us!!!!

*Mumzie* - I am not on bed rest this time around (yet, anyway) but I was for a few months when pregnant with my daughter and I was SO SO SO BORED so I can completely relate. I remember people telling me to "enjoy all the sleep now" because I wouldn't be sleeping with a newborn and I wanted to SHOOT THEM :growlmad: I don't think people quite realize how hard bed rest can really be. (*currituck*, this might be part of the problem with people not coming to visit you, they just don't get it :dohh:) Anyway, I don't have much advice to pass the time... other than the internet, tv and some good books!!! If you are lucky, you can get people to come over and keep you company. Or maybe you can pick up an easy hobby like knitting, sudoku puzzles or something?? Wish I could offer more advice... hang in there!!! Before you know it, your baby will be here and you will forget all about bed rest :hugs:

haven't heard from *meaggers* in awhile - hope all is okay!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Mumzie - it could be that because your cervix has been closed up again that baby is sitting higher, or it could just be that he/she has changed position since the op. at this early stage babies flip around constantly, it isn't unusual to feel kicks under the ribs one day, then low down in the cervix the next. 

Take care honey, and make full use of the Internet whilst on bed rest. Google became my friend (and foe) when resting with the twins :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I know I was very blessed, when they were taking me to the ambulance the nurse told me that I would NOT leave the hospital without giving birth. I was going to have this baby now. Then of course the conversation with the doctor about the complications that arise from such a preterm baby. It was all so frightening. But the leak was small enough that the waters replenished themselves as it was leaking out if that makes sense, kind of like a dripping faucet with a small leak in the sink. The bed rest was enough to drive me crazy. My family came over to prepare the nursery and get the house ready for baby. And I was fast asleep when my waters went completely. So it's not like I was moving around!!! :D Good Luck to all you ladies :D


----------



## Mumzie3

I have been having extreme discharge...is it because of the progesterone suppositories??? Maybe so confused now bc its a lot of discharge...


----------



## Mumzie3

I have my next appointment at the high risk clinic in 2 days am just hoping and praying the stitchhasbeen successful so far...


----------



## JJEE

Sorry to barge in on your thread ladies, I follow this one aswell as the Incompetent Cervix thread!

I just wanted to say to Mumzie, your discharge is more than likely to be a result of the progesterone suppositories! I am on them too, and have very heavy discharge everyday! :blush:

xxx


----------



## calypso

I agree, the progesterone gives a lot of discharge. I should find my list lol! The crinone gives whitish/greyish clumpy or creamy grossness; the yellow ovules give a yellow to clear creamy slime; the compacted ones give clear watery/oily discharge. That's what I remember anyway! With all the time I had I wrote all meds taken, the times, discharge, time spent up for bathroom breaks, my diet, stats, and sugar levels.


----------



## Mumzie3

Has anyone ever felt when they are walking as if they can feel the stitch???


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Calypso* ~ Thank you:hugs: I guess I should just focus that at least my family comes to see me. 

*Sevilla* ~ I never thought about that as to why people weren't coming to see me. When I think about it, I always thought bed rest was a breeze, so that is probably what they are thinking as well.

*Mammag* ~ Thank you so much for your inspirational story. It is absolutely marvelous to hear such success stories!! :thumb up: 

*Mumzie* ~ As far as bed rest what I have been doing is Babyandbump, games on Facebook (they are addicting to me:blush:), reading, and watching tv. I normally have the tv going in the background no matter what I do, that way I don't feel alone all the time. Good luck with your doctors appointment tomorrow!Let us know how it goes.

*Meaggers* ~ I hope everything is okay. I hope you are getting over your horrible infections. I am thinking about you!


----------



## calypso

Currituckgirl, look at you, 28 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

calypso said:


> Currituckgirl, look at you, 28 weeks tomorrow!!!

I know!!! I am so excited! When I first found out back at 20 weeks I never thought I would see 28 weeks. My mom is bringing over a nice dinner tomorrow for the family as a celebration :) This was my biggest milestone, now on to 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Mumzie3

Okay I am not sure what to think....my right lower back is mildly tightening...I just had the stitch on Tuesday....my stomach has tightened once in the last 20 minutes....there is movement from baby. What should I do????


----------



## calypso

Call your dr, that's what they are there for.


----------



## sevilla24

I agree... wish I could offer you advice... but if you are worried, just put your mind at ease and call!!


----------



## calypso

Hey ladies and babies, how are you?


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hey Calypso! I have had a couple of crazy days. My appointment Thursday was good. Nothing really new from that. Doctor said he never would have thought that I would make it this far. Yesterday I had some pretty bad cramping so I ended up going to L&D. I only got good news from them (thank god!). I am not dilated, woohoo!! They actually did an internal ultrasound so I got to find out my cervical length. Back at 23 weeks it was 7 mm, and it is still holding strong at 8 mm!! I was so happy to hear that. Jacob is growing good, he weights 2 lbs 9 oz now and his head and stomach are measuring 30 weeks, I don't know if that is good, but they weren't worried. My fluids were good and my bags are not bulging as bad as they were. They were VERY happy with my progress and I am too!! I went in thinking that I have started to dilate or that my cervix was getting even shorter and none of that happened!!!!! I was so happy!! Next ultrasound is in a week from Thursday, I cannot wait to see him again :) How is the birthday party planning going??

How are the rest of you ladies??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, been away for a week so just popping in to catch up :) If I can help with any queries that I might have missed please feel free to ask me direct again in a repeat post :hugs:

Mumzie - tightenings after stitch are very typical and I lay on the settee for about 3wks convinced early labour had been triggered by the surgery. The stitch is known to cause uterine irritability which is why they usually give a suppository for the 24hrs post placement to settle things down. For me and many many others these cramps/tightenings amounted to nothing and with time settled down, for others they last for several months and are an unfortunate side effect of the stitch. 

If they become regular/frequent I.e. every 10/15mins and last for more than a few hrs then you definitely need to be seen. If you are very anxious about them then never hesitate to get checked anyway, that's what L&D is there for :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Cirrituck girl :happydance: brilliant news honey! This is sooo typical for IC ladies, it gradually begins to dawn on you that despite all the terrifying symptoms, constant panics and utter belief that you'll never make it, slowly but surely you stagger towards the 30's and nothing significant happens to your cervix. It's amazing, and you realise that your dream of a full term baby really can be realised. 

I didn't really get to that point until 36wks with the twins, so convinced was I that full term was impossible considering how grim I felt xxx


----------



## sevilla24

Currituck girl - that's great!!! I am so so so happy things are working out so well for you. Each week, you must just be so thrilled to make it another week :happydance:

I had another appointment and they told me since my cervix is STILL unchanged and nice and long, I can take a break from coming in every week!!! So, my last check was at 20 weeks and all looked good. My next check will be at 26 weeks. 

I am THRILLED that they think things are looking so good ----- HOWEVER... I am still so nervous that during those 6 weeks something could happen and my cervix could shorten over night :shrug:

I tried to ask in the other IC thread - but no one responded (awhile ago) how quickly an IC can go from full-length down to nothing. I am wondering how many people have had theirs checked, then a few days/weeks later everything changed. I guess I don't really want to know, cuz then I will just worry more :nope:

My other question is.... is it really possible that I had IC with one pregnancy, and then with the next pregnancy my cervix is magically normal??? Have you heard of that happening with anyone else?? I am skeptical... hence why I worry that I have to make it to 26 weeks to get it checked again.

Thanks for listening ladies :hugs: I never know where else to get answers. Most places I check online, people have such unique stories, I can't seem to figure out the answers to my specific questions.

Glad everyone is doing well!!! :happydance:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you ladies!! I still cannot get over what a great hospital visit that was. I am sure my doctor will be just as pleased also. I never thought I would see 29 weeks, but it is tomorrow... onto the 30's!!!!

Sevilla ~ That is such amazing news!!! Congratulations on it being nice and long! As far as your questions either Lizzie or Calypso would be best to answer. I am still pretty new at IC but I am trying to soak up as much information as possible. Gosh, that is such great news!!


----------



## calypso

Currituckgirl - almost 29 weeks!!!

Sevilla - almost 23 weeks, that's awesome, especially with a nice unchanged cervix! 
To try and answer your questions, I don't think that IC gets better with subsequent pregnancies, though at least you are forewarned and can take precautions. So you are going 3 weeks til your next visit? That isn't too bad, especially considering you haven't had changes, just keep up the resting. I think things can either progress quickly or drag on and there is no way to know. Just keep taking care of yourself, resting, and if any scary changes happen (pain/bleeding/contractions/etc) call your dr ASAP!


----------



## sevilla24

Thanks :flower: I didn't think IC could change with subsequent pregnancies either... but that just means I am a ticking time bomb. Because this pregnancy I haven't had IC yet!! My cervix is 4 cm (yes CM not MM)!!!!!!! They haven't done a stitch, put me on bed rest or ANYTHING. So, either I have a miracle cervix since pregnancy #1, or I am playing a very dangerous waiting game.

Either way, thanks for answering and trying to help :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Sevilla Hun, sorry your post got missed in the other thread, it is so busy and fast in there that it's easily done.

Remind me a little of your pregnancy history, did you have confirmed IC last time around? It would be unusual for a previously incompetent cervix to suddenly hold up this time around except to say that any residual scar tissue left from your last labour and delivery might serve to 'sure up' your cervix this time - possible but unusual, especially if you didn't have a stitch last time which can leave a cervix scarred.

It may well be that rest alone is supporting your cervix enough this time to prevent early changes, especially if it was only mildly incompetent before. Cervix length can change rapidly so you're are right to be mindful of this, BUT to have got to 22/23wks and still have 4cms of remaining length suggests that yours is unlikely now to rapidly change over a short period of time. 

Your baby is relatively heavy and your uterus expanding rapidly at this stage - an incompetent cervix would typically be feeling the strain, and if not yet abnormally short, would certainly have shortened a little over the past month or so. There seems to be a 'critical window' with IC where the risk of shortening and dilation are high - it is within this window that the most catastrophic changes are seen. Beyond that the risks decline, and generally speaking you can relax.

Until 26wks I would still operate caution hun. If by then all still looks the same, then you are home and dry IC-wise. In the meantime you can feel very reassured that your cervix has remained long and closed at a point where an IC definitely would not, but if you feel ANY changes no matter how minimal, then by all means ask for another check. I would be surprised now if your cl were to reduce dramatically, BUT that doesn't guarantee it won't so continue doing what you're doing, remain cautiously optimistic and don't hesitate to get checked if you feel any additional pressure and/or unusual aches and pains. Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

You women are just amazing. Lizzie, THANK YOU. Also, no need to apologize that my questions got lost in the shuffle in the other thread... I knew it was fast moving and it was hard for me to keep up with :wacko: - which is why I joined this smaller one :thumbup:

You ladies are just so knowledgeable and it helps to hear your perspective.

I will make my story short - as I don't want to make this thread all about me!! haha :blush: I know we are all here to support one another.

With DD I had my gender scan at about 19 weeks and they didn't mention anything about my cervix (if it had shortened, it wasn't enough to to tell me) :shrug: but I was asked to come back for another scan at 28 weeks because of another issue (placenta being too close to cervix, which ended up being fine). It was at 28 weeks that they noticed a shortened cervix (forgive me, I don't remember the length... under 2 cm) and funneling. The doctor was most concerned about the funneling. They put me on "modified" bed rest and told me to come back in a week. The cervix shortened some more, but not much, and the funneling continued to worry them. At this point they took "modified" out of it and put me on strict bed rest, except to come in and be monitored every week. At 37 weeks I delivered my daughter. (thanks to my waters breaking which I am sure is because of the funneling). 

They were more concerned about the funneling the entire time and only a little concerned about the shortening. :shrug: The term IC was thrown around, but I got the impression they weren't 100% sure what was going on. 

This pregnancy I explained up above in this thread.... they monitored me up to about 20 weeks and everything looked good. But, it sounds eerily familiar to my last pregnancy. *I don't know if it is "officially" IC if it has happened later in pregnancy for me than for most women?*??? Maybe the funneling/short cervix WAS a random thing for me? :shrug: Wishful thinking, I guess. 

So, I have not been resting this time around, they told me I didn't have to. And with a toddler, bed rest hasn't been an option yet. I will probably live to regret this... but my doctor seemed convinced that everything was fine and I could live my normal life. 

*SORRY FOR SUCH A LONG POST!!!!!* This might be the first time I have written my entire story down!!


----------



## sevilla24

Lizzie - I was just looking at your tickers - It looks like you only had one of your babies prematurely??? You had IC with all three? WOW!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sevilla :) I didn't have IC in all 3 pregnancies Hun, my first child delivered at just under 40wks weighing over 9Ibs and didn't give me any problems in the pregnancy. I did have lots of milky discharge and pressure with him in the 20s tho, and do now wonder if my cervix had shortened and funneled with him but lasted until term. His labour was traumatic and tore my cervix which is what we think caused weakness. 

It was in my 2nd pregnancy that problems emerged when at 23wks I went in due to low back ache and lots of milky discharge. I was already dilated with bulging membranes. Lasted another week with an emergency stitch, and daughter was born at 24+1. She's ok thank goodness.

With twins I was stitched at 12wks but no one really thought it would work. It did and I made it to my planned section at 38+2, and they were big (8 and 9Ibs). My story :)

As for you, presenting with funneling at 28wks probably means your cervix might have begun to shorten at around 24wks - so you could have a mild case of IC in the sense that it withstands baby weight for a long time before opening.(Imagine funneling like a letter 'Y' btw, with the top bit opening and the lower part remaining closed.) If yours hadn't been spotted it is highly likely that you'd have gone to 37wks unawares anyway. The other possibility is infection - was there any trace of any at any time? Often tho, infection actually triggers ptl and contractions. Finally, it could just have been one of those things in the last pregnancy and there is no real identifiable reason why - less likely, but possible. Fertility and pregnancy are an odd thing, sometimes there are no explanations and every pregnancy is different. Your low lying placenta might have affected your cervix in some way, again difficult to prove but possible. Did you have any contractions last time, even mild ones which might have felt like low back ache or menstrual cramps? 

I still find it hard to believe that your cervix can look this good at this stage, but could suddenly shorten and funnel. Last time it probably shortened significantly from 24wks, but would have shown initial changes even earlier than that (a cervix begins to shorten and efface weeks before it funnels/dilates. Being 4cms is not just good or average, it is excellent and currently shows no cause for concern. I would be tempted however to argue that it might be worth checking it again sooner rather than later just in case, considering what happened last time. 

For now you're looking good honey, couldn't be better. Play things safe with reduced activities, minimal lifting and lots of horizontal rest as and when you can. Ask for an earlier tvu, and try to remain positive :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

You are just an amazing resource!!! THANK YOU for sharing all of your knowledge :flower: You have really made me feel better!!! I feel like I couldn't really find these types of answers any where else. I plan on taking it as easy as I can until August 9th, my next appointment. And even though I don't seem to have any negative symptoms, I am CONSTANTLY aware of my body (aren't we all when we are pregnant, ha!) and am ready to call or go to the doctors at even the smallest sign of something wrong. I also think that "taking it easy" is the best thing I can be doing for my body/baby... so I try!!! 

*Mumzie, Meaggers, Currituck Girl and the rest*.... STILL HANGING IN THERE?? :flower:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi Sevilla!! I am still hanging in here. Just waiting around for my doctors appointment on Thursday. I cannot wait to hear how my doctor is going to react to my wonderful hospital visit. Other than waiting around, I have been doing more online shopping :) I think we are close to having everything we need (well I am sure we will find out that we are missing somethings after he comes)! I am praying extra hard for you that your cervix stays just as beautifully long as it is now. I totally agree, I do not think we could find such helpful information and support anywhere else.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi! Sorry I've been MIA for a couple of weeks. Looks like that nasty round of infections is finally clearing up. Needless to say it zapped my energy. 

Currituck- You're almost to 30 weeks!! I'm so glad you got such good news at L&D and that little Jacob is still growing strong! 

Sevilla- That's wonderful that things are still unchanged! Just take it easy and hang in there :) 

Calypso and Lizzie- Thank you girls for such wonderful support and information! 

As for me: I'm 28 weeks today! woohoo! I wasn't sure if I'd ever make it this far and now I'm counting down to the 30 week mark. We have a 4d scan scheduled for Friday morning to see how Hunter is growing. I'm so excited to see him since It's been a couple of months. 

I do have a question though- Lizzie you mentioned the milky discharge. I've noticed that since about 27 weeks I've had a lot more of it especially since through my pregnancy I haven't really noticed much of any. I'm not sure if this is due to getting further along or if it's due to my cervix? My Doc is out of town at the moment so I didn't ask him as of yet and my next appointment isn't for 2 1/2 weeks. I've also noticed that my talebone hurts a lot as well. It's not constant but at some point during everyday it gets pretty bad. Also I guess between my rear and lady bits (and mainly on the left) it feels like something is splitting apart down there. I'm assuming that's pelvic bone? Anyway I wasn't sure if these are normal pregnancy aches and pains or if it's something I need to be concerned about. Sometimes I feel silly for even asking, but as a FTM I have no clue on a lot of this!! 

Sorry so long! Hope everyone is doing well ;)


----------



## Currituckgirl

Woohoo!! Happy 28 weeks Meaggers!! I am so glad you are feeling better. Have fun at your 4d scan, I know it will be fabulous!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies Hope everyone is doing well. 
Here's a pic from the 4d scan!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







394703_3553442881276_1647461380_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sugarplumx

Hi girls. Can I join this thread? I have a short cervix at 2.5cm and I am 22 weeks pregnant. I found out at my anatomy scan at 19 weeks. I went back two weeks later for my regular prenatal, and she checked me internally. She said my cervix still feels to be about 2.5cm, & is completely closed. I've had some sharp pains on and off in my lower tummy, but I believe they are from baby kicking me. The past day or so I've started feeling sharp pains in my vagina and butt. I believe it is from baby being so low. I also have hemorrhoids so that could be why I have the pain in my butt (sorry TMI I know lol). Anyways. I don't think I've been having any contractions, not even BH.. but I am a FTM and don't really know what to expect. I do have quite a bit of CM, but that's not too abnormal for me. She told me to look out for contractions, blood, & loss of fluid. She never mentioned funneling at all, so I assume my cervix is not funneling.

Is there anything I need to look out for? Does anybody have any advice for me? My doctor just put me on light duties, and can't exercise, have sex, and I need to avoid being on my feet for more than 20-30minutes at a time. She didn't mention a cerclage at all. I didn't even know about it until I got home and did some research. I believe I may be too far along for one though? I'm not really sure. I go back on the 31st for another ultrasound. Should I ask for the FFN test just to be sure? I don't think I would go into labor anytime soon, but would it be good to get one done just in case? Hope you girls have a safe and healthy delivery.. and y'all's babies stay cooking! :)


----------



## sugarplumx

Meaggers said:


> Hi Ladies Hope everyone is doing well.
> Here's a pic from the 4d scan!:cloud9:

He's gorgeous! Look at those lips! :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey sugarplum and welcome :)

At 22wks, it isn't too late to get a stitch, but At 2.5 your cervix isn't catastrophically short, and it could just be 'normal' for you. What matters is that it remains stable at that length from now and doesn't shorten significantly over the next few weeks. your doc is possibly taking a 'wait and see' approach because it hasn't funneled, nor is it short enoughto yet warrant a stitch. Do you know the starting length of your cervix early on in pregnancy? If your cervix had shrunk from 4 to 2.5 since 20wks then I'd be concerned, if however its starting length was 3.5 at 12wks and it has gradually changed naturally over time, then it'd be less worrying and probably the normal progression for your cervix. 

From now I'd advise taking it really easy, be aware of any additional pressure down below, and don't hesitate to get checked if there is any bleeding and/or unusual tightenings/contractions. By the contraction stage things may have moved on significantly so the key is to catch any changes well before that point. I had nothing more than copious amounts of milky discharge, mild pressure and low back ache but had dilated 2cms by the time I got to hospital, so be aware of anything that is unusual for you.

I wouldn't be overly concerned if I had made 22wks with a closed cervix that was on the shorter side, but it pays to be aware. Funneling is when the top part of the cervix is open but the lower part is closed, so it's difficult to detect unless you have an internal ultrasound. Maybe it might be worth asking for a tvu just to be on the safe side? Good luck xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Meaggers, your bub looks soooo cute xxx


----------



## Currituckgirl

Meaggers ~ Your lo is absolutely adorable. I have an ultrasound this Thursday and I am hoping he gives me a good shot of him. 

Hi Sugarplum! As far as the ffn test, I had one done at 24 weeks and it was positive. I am still here. All it did was make me so nervous for 2 weeks. The negatives are the most reliable, if it is negative it is 95% accurate. If it is positive it is 50% accurate. When I went to the hospital this past Saturday I was offered one but I declined it. I just don't want to take the chance and have a positive again and then worry myself more. Some doctors use them to help them figure out when to administer steroid shots.


----------



## sugarplumx

lizziedripping said:


> Hey sugarplum and welcome :)
> 
> At 22wks, it isn't too late to get a stitch, but At 2.5 your cervix isn't catastrophically short, and it could just be 'normal' for you. What matters is that it remains stable at that length from now and doesn't shorten significantly over the next few weeks. your doc is possibly taking a 'wait and see' approach because it hasn't funneled, nor is it short enoughto yet warrant a stitch. Do you know the starting length of your cervix early on in pregnancy? If your cervix had shrunk from 4 to 2.5 since 20wks then I'd be concerned, if however its starting length was 3.5 at 12wks and it has gradually changed naturally over time, then it'd be less worrying and probably the normal progression for your cervix.
> 
> From now I'd advise taking it really easy, be aware of any additional pressure down below, and don't hesitate to get checked if there is any bleeding and/or unusual tightenings/contractions. By the contraction stage things may have moved on significantly so the key is to catch any changes well before that point. I had nothing more than copious amounts of milky discharge, mild pressure and low back ache but had dilated 2cms by the time I got to hospital, so be aware of anything that is unusual for you.
> 
> I wouldn't be overly concerned if I had made 22wks with a closed cervix that was on the shorter side, but it pays to be aware. Funneling is when the top part of the cervix is open but the lower part is closed, so it's difficult to detect unless you have an internal ultrasound. Maybe it might be worth asking for a tvu just to be on the safe side? Good luck xxx

Thank you SO much!! I'm not sure how it was measuring in the beginning of the pregnancy, I will have to ask her at my next appointment. What is a TVU? I don't think I've heard of it before. I really have no idea what to expect or watch out for being a first time mom. I've had more cramps than usual then past few weeks but it could be from baby kicking or RLP, I'm not sure. Just having the pain freaks me out. My OB didn't seem concerned about it, so I guess it's just normal? Once again, thank you so much! That makes me feel better xx


----------



## sugarplumx

Currituckgirl said:


> Meaggers ~ Your lo is absolutely adorable. I have an ultrasound this Thursday and I am hoping he gives me a good shot of him.
> 
> Hi Sugarplum! As far as the ffn test, I had one done at 24 weeks and it was positive. I am still here. All it did was make me so nervous for 2 weeks. The negatives are the most reliable, if it is negative it is 95% accurate. If it is positive it is 50% accurate. When I went to the hospital this past Saturday I was offered one but I declined it. I just don't want to take the chance and have a positive again and then worry myself more. Some doctors use them to help them figure out when to administer steroid shots.

Wow, well I'm glad baby is still in there & things are going good! That is great news! I don't know very much about the test, so thank you for that info. I'll remember that if I get it done! I'll ask my OB and see whether or not she thinks it's necessary.. Hopefully the appointment/ultrasound goes well! Thank you! xx


----------



## Currituckgirl

sugarplumx said:


> Currituckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Meaggers ~ Your lo is absolutely adorable. I have an ultrasound this Thursday and I am hoping he gives me a good shot of him.
> 
> Hi Sugarplum! As far as the ffn test, I had one done at 24 weeks and it was positive. I am still here. All it did was make me so nervous for 2 weeks. The negatives are the most reliable, if it is negative it is 95% accurate. If it is positive it is 50% accurate. When I went to the hospital this past Saturday I was offered one but I declined it. I just don't want to take the chance and have a positive again and then worry myself more. Some doctors use them to help them figure out when to administer steroid shots.
> 
> Wow, well I'm glad baby is still in there & things are going good! That is great news! I don't know very much about the test, so thank you for that info. I'll remember that if I get it done! I'll ask my OB and see whether or not she thinks it's necessary.. Hopefully the appointment/ultrasound goes well! Thank you! xxClick to expand...

You are very welcome for the info! Also a TVU is a transvaginal ultrasound. It is the most accurate for measuring a cervix and looking at it. It is when they use the probe to go inside as opposed to on your belly.


----------



## calypso

I am still lurking, haven't had much posting time. Look how far along you all are! Almost 30, 29, and 24 weeks!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for the tvu explanation CG lol, and sorry Sugar for not being more explicit to begin with ;) xxx


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Calypso!! I am so happy! 

You're welcome Lizzie, I was just happy that I was able to help with a question. lol. 

I hope all is well your way ladies:hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

I just wanted to say hello Sugarplum and welcome to the thread. The ladies here are so sweet and full of information and support.


----------



## sevilla24

Still here and lurking too :hi:

Not much to update - and not much to add as far as advice goes for the newbies to the thread :shrug: Glad everyone is here and doing well :thumbup: The weeks keep ticking away!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sugarplumx

Thanks for explaining what TVU was! I didn't know there was an abbreviation for a trans vag ultrasound. 

Anyways, my grandma wanted me to go to this "meet and greet" with my mom's old OB, and my great grandmas obgyn who did her hysterectomy. She kept bugging me about it so I humored her and went. The lady was super sweet and we got to talking about my short cervix. I explained that I've been having some sharp cramps the past week or two so she asked if she could check me. I let her and she said it felt a bit shorter than 2.5cm. She said that I need to call my OB and get an ultrasound that day or the next morning. I have an appointment for the 31st but she said that it was too far away. They were booked for the next few days so she offered to give me one for $245 and they would fax the findings to my regular OB. So we did it and it was measuring 2.2cm, so it got a little bit shorter (.3 cm). There is still no funneling and my cervix is very high and closed. Baby was head down, fluid was really great (was worried about leaking, probably was discharge), everything looked perfect. Baby was also practicing "breathing", which I didn't think they do until about 30 weeks. It was so cool! 

Anyways, she said she REALLY wanted me to go see a high risk doctor. She seemed quite concerned so it worried me a bit.. My grandma was like no questions get us an appointment. So I go to see him in a few hours. I will get another ultrasound and get his "advice". I really wanted to wait until we get our insurance settled.. because it will be about $500 without it (ugh). He will tell me whether or not I should get a cerclage, or maybe progesterone shots. So wish me luck that the appointment goes well!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Very thankful for this post. Just got put on bedrest at 22 + 1 with triplets for 1 cm funneling and 2.6 cm cervix. Hopefully the bedrest and vaginal suppositories will help it relax a bit more. I'm not keen on bedrest this early, but atleast I'm not having to do a cerclage yet and it isn't hospital bedrest.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Meaggers and Sevilla ~ Woohoo!! Just about 29 and 24 weeks! Marvelous ladies!!!

Sugerplum ~ How did your appointment go? It was a fabulous idea that you see a high risk doctor!

Hi WTB ~ Welcome to the thread. Bed rest is the pits. I have been on it since I was 20 weeks... I am over it. lol. I have another month on rest then I am free!


----------



## sugarplumx

Just wanted to update about how the high risk doctor went... I was measuring 2.99cm.. so basically 3cm! :happydance: I couldn't believe it went from 2.2 to 2.9 in 24 hours. While she was doing the ultrasound, she made me cough real hard a few times. She said it puts just as much pressure on the cervix as walking would & there was NO change, which is great! She said she believes that I am okay, and that I just naturally have a shorter than average cervix. She said I don't need to be bedridden, or a cerclage/progesterone shots. She said to take it easy if I feel like it's necessary (if I start cramping etc). They are just going to keep an eye on my cervix, but I shouldn't worry about it unless I have bad cramping, loss of fluid, or bleeding. I feel SO much better. I pray it stays this way!! :) Hope you girls are doing well :flow:


----------



## Meaggers

Thanks Currituck! 30 weeks is my next goal to reach (2 weeks at t ime). You're at 30! Congrats!! :) 

Sugarplum, I hope your appointment went well with the high risk doctor. I think it's a great thing that the ob got you in to a high risk doctor right away. No funneling at 22 weeks is a great thing. My cervix was at 2.3 between 20 and 21 weeks with no funneling. I started progesterone suppositories (my maternal fetal doc said he prefered them since they go right to the source, and I have no problems on them at all). I also went on about 2 weeks of bedrest. After the supps and 2 weeks of bedrest my cervix measured 3.3 and they took me off of bedrest. I've been taking it easy, but I've made it to nearly 30 weeks with no stitch. So no funneling is a GREAT sign. Also with a .3 difference sometimes different techs/drs measure it a little bit differently. It's always helpful, if possible, to have the same person measure each time. Let us know what your high risk doc says. You'll be in my thoughts :) 


WTB- welcome :) Bedrest is hard, but it'll be worth it in the end. Hang in there honey and keep us updated.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Sugar, great news and thanks for updating. Although you don't need to be on complete bed rest, do try to rest as much as possible anyway. Your cervix is great, even under pressure bit til you get to atleast 28wks I'd advise keeping any additional strain off it just to be on the safe side. It really can keep gaining length with rest alone, and the greater the length, the better. 

As for difference in cl in 24hrs, some sonographers are more or less generous with measurements, and they can vary :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

That's marvelous Sugerplum!!! I bet you're so happy!


----------



## Meaggers

Thats great news Sugarplum!! Sorry my response seemed to post late.


----------



## brambram

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I have to admit that I've been a lurker for a few days and have just read the entire thread from you started back in May. Look how far you ladies have come! 

I am fairly new to posting, but I have received so much hope and inspiration from reading your posts. At my 20 week scan (2 weeks ago) I was told I had a short cervix (12mm) with funnelling and I was devastated. I had never heard of it before and was convinced that I would lose baby J - I was sent straight to labour ward after the scan and given a hospital bed (my own room, shower and everything) and advised to get a stitch the next morning. I was confused and in tears. Needless to say, I asked to go home and never got stitched. I was too chicken! There's more to the story, but this is not about me at the moment.

I just want to say a huge thank you, especially to Currituck, Meaggers, Sevilla, Calypso and Lizzie. You have been a wealth of information and a world of hope. Your experiences mean more to me than any medical literature I've read. 

I first met Currituck when she responded to a post I made on another thread, and Ive followed her wonderful story since. Her story brought me to this thread (I couldn't follow the other IC thread, it was too long) and I'm truly grateful. I hope to follow you ladies to the end - at full term!

Thank you!


----------



## calypso

Bram, how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## calypso

SEVILLA - HAPPY VIABILITY DAY!!!! Hoping for many weeks and months for you yet.


----------



## sevilla24

I KNOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! I woke up this morning and practically shouted "I AM 24 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!" :happydance::happydance::happydance: (but didn't because my daughter was till asleep in her crib, haha :haha:)

*brambram* your words are so incredibly sweet and I am so happy you were able to get hope from our stories. I can relate to you in that I feel more comfortable sometimes asking questions on here than asking my doctors. Sometimes doctors haven't seen certain situations, or they don't tell you everything (nothing against doctors, of course!) So, being able to learn from others' experiences has really helped me, too :hugs: Hang in there, we are all here to support you. This has been an amazing thread!!!!

*sugarplum* I am so thrilled with your good news :thumbup:

*WTB * welcome!! :hi: I remember with DD my bedrest feeling like it was going to last forever... but once the baby (or BABIES in your case) get here, you forget all about it!!

*Currituck *30 weeks!!! and *Meaggers* almost 30 weeks too!!! :happydance::happydance:

Glad everyone is hanging in there!!! Can't wait for a few short months when we will all be updating with baby pictures :baby:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Soo exciting! I seriously tell DH every day: "yaaaay honey!!! We made it to 22+.... ". :haha:


----------



## brambram

calypso said:


> Bram, how is your pregnancy going?

Hi Calypso,
pregnancy going well thanks .. taking it one day at a time. I get a couple of scares every now and then - I'm just really beginning to feel baby moving and she is pretty low. This will be our first baby, so don't really know what I should be feeling. 

By the way, I didn't get the stitch, but I'm participating in a study for an alternative for the stitch. It's a silicone ring that they insert and it's supposed to produce a similar result to the stitch - but without the surgical procedure. I am hoping it works! Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## calypso

I've not heard of the silicone ring, sounds interesting. Glad you are doing well :) Keep us updated.


----------



## sevilla24

I haven't heard of the ring but looking forward to hearing more about it and how it works for you!!! I didn't get the stitch either.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi *Bram* I am so glad you have come over to this thread. I was just thinking about you today and was going to respond back to the thread you started to see how you were holding up. The ladies on here have made it so much better for me. I am so glad to see that you are still doing wonderful! I feel my baby move really low also. He is breech right now and has been kicking right above my pubic bone. My doctor said not to worry about it. Just as long as he is moving, thats what my doc worries about. How has your cervix been holding? When is your next appointment? 

*Sevilla* ~ HAPPY belated V-DAY!! Woohoo!! That is so wonderful :) 

*Calypso ~ Lizzie ~ Meaggers ~ WTB ~* :hi:Ladies

As for myself, I had my 30 week (WOOHOO) ultrasound yesterday. Jacob is now weighing 3 lbs 3 oz. He is growing wonderfully. They aren't doing anymore cervix checks unless I go into the hospital so I am just going to go with it is still stable:winkwink: I was really hoping for a good shot of his face but he keeps his hand right by it. I have attached the one good picture we got. His nose looks smushed. lol. I get to have another ultrasound next week also! I am not sure why, but I wasn't going to argue with them. I didn't get to see my doctor this week so I don't have any news from him. 

I cannot believe how fabulous we are all doing :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7680.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## calypso

Aww, Jacob!!! Yay for 30w!

My 6 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow, D's 1st birthday is one week from today, and her party is next Saturday. So excited!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Happy early anniversary!! It sounds like you have a busy couple of weeks :)


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> Hi *Bram* I am so glad you have come over to this thread. I was just thinking about you today and was going to respond back to the thread you started to see how you were holding up. The ladies on here have made it so much better for me. I am so glad to see that you are still doing wonderful! I feel my baby move really low also. He is breech right now and has been kicking right above my pubic bone. My doctor said not to worry about it. Just as long as he is moving, thats what my doc worries about. How has your cervix been holding? When is your next appointment?
> 
> *Sevilla* ~ HAPPY belated V-DAY!! Woohoo!! That is so wonderful :)
> 
> *Calypso ~ Lizzie ~ Meaggers ~ WTB ~* :hi:Ladies
> 
> As for myself, I had my 30 week (WOOHOO) ultrasound yesterday. Jacob is now weighing 3 lbs 3 oz. He is growing wonderfully. They aren't doing anymore cervix checks unless I go into the hospital so I am just going to go with it is still stable:winkwink: I was really hoping for a good shot of his face but he keeps his hand right by it. I have attached the one good picture we got. His nose looks smushed. lol. I get to have another ultrasound next week also! I am not sure why, but I wasn't going to argue with them. I didn't get to see my doctor this week so I don't have any news from him.
> 
> I cannot believe how fabulous we are all doing :hugs:

Hi Curri
I'm still in awe at your progress. Do you still have to be on bed rest? I'm just lying here waiting for olympic opening ceremony.
Love the pic of Jacob ... Well the bits I can see :) so excited for you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Happy Birthday 'baby Calypso', can't believe its nearly a year already :hugs:

Bram, well done for hanging in there brave lady. Be really interesting to see how you get on with the cervical ring. It's potentially a brilliant alternative to surgery xx

Love too to all you ladies xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/0bb727a0.jpg

Bedrest care package from a friend. :haha: :cloud9:

Good times!


----------



## lizziedripping

Sweet friend :) xx


----------



## brambram

brambram said:


> Hi Curri
> I'm still in awe at your progress. Do you still have to be on bed rest? I'm just lying here waiting for olympic opening ceremony.
> Love the pic of Jacob ... Well the bits I can see :) so excited for you.

Sorry Curri, forgot to answer your questions ... Duh
Cervix seems to be holding up fine ... 23 weeks today! Every week feels like a milestone. My next appointment isn't until 9th of August though so won't really know until then. I have friends coming from overseas tomorrow to stay with me for the entire Olympic period - so that's going to be challenging. They've been planning this trip since last year...before baby J started baking! I had so much planned, but now have to lie here while they paint the town! :( but anything for safe baby arrival.

I hope they bring some nice gifts like WTB's friends :)


----------



## brambram

lizziedripping said:


> Happy Birthday 'baby Calypso', can't believe its nearly a year already :hugs:
> 
> Bram, well done for hanging in there brave lady. Be really interesting to see how you get on with the cervical ring. It's potentially a brilliant alternative to surgery xx
> 
> Love too to all you ladies xxx

Thanks Lizzie. Yes, not many people have heard of it, but if it works I will be happy to have contributed to the research and hopefully help more ladies in our situation in the future.. It seems so simple, so I'm really hoping it works but am so nervous.

For those who don't know about it and haven't seen it, here's a photo...hopefully I can attach it properly...

https://www.deltaworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/A-silicone-ring-manages-to-reduce-preterm-births-by-75-498x226.jpg

More info here: 
https://www.nhs.uk/news/2012/04april/Pages/pessary-device-postpones-premature-births.aspx


----------



## sevilla24

WTB - What a great friend!!!! Hope that keeps you entertained for awhile!

Brambram - my next appointment is August 9th too!!! Not too far away, we switch the calendar over to August this week :)


----------



## Currituckgirl

WTB ~ You have an amazing friend!!! That looks fabulous! 

Bram ~ Woohoo!! 23 weeks! That is wonderful! I am so happy that your cervix seems to be holding up. That stinks that you cannot go and do things while your friends are visiting. I know exactly how that feels. There was so much I had planned on doing with friends and I now cannot. UGH, yes. I am still on bed rest. I will be until I am at 34 weeks... one more month!! I cannot wait.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi :) Catching up! This thread is moving faster lol

Happy 24 + Weeks Sevilla!!

Happy 30+ Weeks Curri!! Baby Jacob is absolutely beautiful! 

Happy Aniversary calypso and a Happy early Birthday to your little one. 

Hi Bram Welcome to the thread. I'm glad you could join us. 

WTB I just love your bedrest package! 

Hi to Lizzie as well! Thanks for sticking with us!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My cervix shortened a lot and so I'm in the hospital trying to stop contractions and scheduled for a cerclage tomorrow. I know it is late to get one, but it may just save the girls. More great news is I have a UTI which is easy to treat and likely the cause of contractions. The girls are super active and this is also fantastic. No idea if I'll get to go home for bedrest in a few days or if I'm here to stay for the remainder of the pregnancy.


----------



## calypso

WTBmyBFP said:


> My cervix shortened a lot and so I'm in the hospital trying to stop contractions and scheduled for a cerclage tomorrow. I know it is late to get one, but it may just save the girls. More great news is I have a UTI which is easy to treat and likely the cause of contractions. The girls are super active and this is also fantastic. No idea if I'll get to go home for bedrest in a few days or if I'm here to stay for the remainder of the pregnancy.

I am so sorry. Praying for you and the girls! Please keep us updated. What is the length?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

1.6-1.8


----------



## brambram

Hi WTB...yes please keep us updated. I don't know much about these things, but when I was told my cervix was 1.2cm the Doctor said I had about 4 weeks to decide if I wanted to get the stitch done or not, so I don't think it is too late.

I also just found out a few days ago that they found an infection in the urine sample that they took at my 20 weeks scan - GBS (Group B Strep) and UTI. I've been put on antibiotics which now seems to have caused me to develop thrush! Agh!

Hang in there. Will continue to pray for you. Please keep me in your prayers too. We are almost at the 24 week mark!


----------



## calypso

bram, praying for you too!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

All about those prayers Bram. My contractions are fewer and far between, but still having them. I really think it will take time for the UTI to pass to get the contractions to stop. That or I have a new home base here in the hospital. Whatever it takes. 

And, BTW, my dr said no food yesterday (hadn't eaten since 9 am) due to contractions and then was kind enough to allow me to have breakfast before putting me on surgery fasting. It was a hospital breakfast and was honestly the best food ever. :haha: that is when you know you are h-u-n-g-r-y!!


----------



## calypso

What meds are you getting to stop contractions? And my hospital had AWESOME food! 

My contractions stopped (the first go around) when a silent UTI was controlled and I got to go home. When is the cerclage?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm on three different pills, one every three hours to "confuse" my uterus into relaxing. No single pill was working and I honestly don't remember the names.

The cerclage procedure is at 5:30 pm. It seems DH is MIA. I think he forgot to take his cell phone to bed with him. :haha: ah well.


----------



## sevilla24

WTB and BRAM :hugs: Thinking of both you ladies right now and wishing you both well!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

*WTB* ~ You are in my thoughts and prayers!!! I am so glad they caught that your cervix shortened before it was too late. Now they just need to get those darn contractions to stop. I am so happy that they have lessened. Please keep us updated on how your cerclage placement goes. When I was admitted to the hospital I loved it, I knew I was in the best care and the food was not bad at all. 

*Bram* ~ You are in my thoughts and prayers as well!! I hope the thrush goes away as well as the UTI. I haven't had thrush but I have heard that it is very uncomfortable. You are just about 24 weeks :) 

*Meaggers* ~ Woohoo!!! 30 weeks

*Sevilla* ~ Woohoo!! 25 weeks. Fabulous ladies!!

*Calypso* ~ Happy early birthday to you little girl!! 

Hi *Lizzie*!!

As for myself, I had my ultrasound and doctors appointment today. I was hoping for a good shot of his little face, but he was not having it. Instead we got a very good shot of his man parts. My husband loved that. lol. My doctor wasn't even there today which stinks. It is all over my file that I am to see him only (his choice, not mine), so I am going again next week to see him. We are going to talk about me getting off of bed rest at 34 weeks :happydance:. I am nervous since I will have to return back to work. I am hoping he has me return for just half a day at first. My work is taking bets as to how long I will make it before I go into labor after my return. lol.


----------



## calypso

How did it go WTB?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Rough. I wish I could say otherwise. I'm soooo hooked up right now. Still having contractions. I have a catheter ( interesting with existing UTI), they put me on magnesium and another pill for contractions, an antibiotic pill for the UTI, clear liquids for next 24 hrs, and due to an oooooops with the anesthesiologist I also have leg massagers, an unknown intramuscular shot to my thigh, a heartbeat monitor and a pressure cuff. 

Essentially the anesthesiologist oD'd me and it was only an issue after the procedure. I felt green. And then I couldn't breathe. And started to pass out. And told DH I love him....

.....and my BP at that point was 59/25. 

Not good. Anywho. Still trying to get the contractions handled and praying we make it to Monday and beyond. My blood pressure went up with some help and lots of oxygen.


----------



## calypso

WTB, I am so sorry. Lots of hugs and prayers. Message me anytime if you need. I check on and of every few hours while I nurse/pump.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm the princess in room two. Had to call the nurse again for wetting myself which was actual minor minor bleeding and leftovers from the procedure. She came in, consoled me, washed me, changed my diaper/bedding, and gave me juice. :haha:

Oh dear. I'm going to put an audio book on until I fall asleep.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi wtb, sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time :hugs:

For what it's worth, your cervix was still a pretty good length for suture placement, especially if there was no funneling. Women with much shorter cl have had succesful emergency stitches, and sometimes the suture even adds overall tension and lengthens the cervix once more. 

The key now is to get the contractions under control. Catheter is usual after stitch placement, elective or emergency, and should be removed after 24hrs post surgery.

Thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:

Bram, you ok hun? Still holding up? Xx

Hi to everyone else, following the thread daily if anyone needs anything :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

WTB you are being so strong and hanging in there!!!! My heart goes out to you!!! :flower:

Currituck - When is your appointment next week? Mine is on Thursday. It seems odd you would return to work for just a few days/weeks just to turn around and be on maternity leave? Oh well, I am sure it will be okay either way :) :thumbup:

Everyone else :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Morning gals. Asking for some FX'g. I've had some old blood leaking today after thursdays procedure but so far nothing to worry about. They finally took me off the mag just now and I'm praying for a smooth transition to pills with fewer side effects that can still keep contractions at bay. They just gave me a shot of terbutaline which works well for me but makes me shake like a leaf (not a big deal). 

Hopefully the transition will go smoothly and the dr will let me know what the game plan is.


----------



## brambram

Oh WTB you are such a brave woman! And so strong. I know you can and will hold out. Just a few more days til 24 weeks. Things seem to be looking better and You are still in my prayers. By the way WTB - what's FX'g? Sorry, I couldnt figure it out.

Lizzie, I'm still here holding out. I think I'm 24 weeks today and can't believe it! Yay! The thrush is very uncomfortable, but when I read WTB's post I realise I really can't complain :(

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers! The support is great.


----------



## brambram

Sevilla, I have an appointment next Thursday too...and that's when they check my cervix again for the first time since they told me it was short at 20 weeks. Whats your appointment for?

And Currituck, it will probably feel so strange to be off bed rest. I still have thoughts that's you'll go all the way to 40 weeks - heck you may even be overdue!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

brambram said:


> Oh WTB you are such a brave woman! And so strong. I know you can and will hold out. Just a few more days til 24 weeks. Things seem to be looking better and You are still in my prayers. By the way WTB - what's FX'g? Sorry, I couldnt figure it out.
> 
> I'm still here holding out. I think I'm 24 weeks today and can't believe it! Yay! The thrush is very uncomfortable, but when I read WTB's post I realise I really can't complain :(
> 
> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers! The support is great.

1. Finger Crossing. :haha:
2. Yes you can and should complain. It really relieves frustration just to say "I HATE THE WAY THIS FEELS AND I DON'T HAVE TO LIKE IT." and then grin and bear because we are warriors who have learned to put our children first over ourselves before they even get here. We are DEDICATED mothers, those with complications (not that others aren't, we just sacrifice a bit earlier than most). 
3. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Congrats on V-day!!!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

WTB ~ Holy cow!!! You are so strong lady! I am so sorry to hear about the complications with your procedure. You are almost 24 weeks!! I have heard that blood is common after a cerclage. You are in my thoughts and prayers still. Hopefully those contractions have stopped now. 

Sevilla ~ My appointment is Thursday as well!! That is when they are checking your cervix again, right? I bet you are excited and nervous at the same time. I wish I didn't have to go back to work until after I have Jacob, but at least my boss said she wasn't going to have me doing to much.:thumbup: 

Bram ~ HAPPY V-DAY!!!! Woohoo! Congratulations :happydance: I hope your thrush gets better.. and quick! If I have to be induced that will just be the funniest thing to me. lol.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

So a quick update. My doctor and stand in doctor did brainstorming and I'm on more aggressive meds but will only have to do magnesium as needed (possibly weekly for up to 48 hours in one stint) to keep my body from becoming immune to the meds I respond well to. 

My IV is out, my catheter is out, and I feel like a free woman now that I can sometimes get up as needed for bathroom breaks, pad changes, toothbrushing, and perhaps a shower if approved!

I appreciate all the support. I'll still be hospitalized due to the high risk nature of my contractions and short cervix as well as the dangers of the new pills. I couldn't be happier o be stabilized to this point. Tomorrow is V Day!


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations on 24wks bb - every day/week now is a,huge bonus lovely :hugs:

Yey wtb, you're viable today too :happydance: Multiples apparently develop their major organs (inc lungs) at a faster rate than singletons too up to 30wks, mother nature's way of preparing them for an expected early arrival. That's not to say you can't get to 30wks and beyond tho chick ;) x


----------



## sevilla24

BRAM and CURRITUCK ~ My appointment on Thursday is ALSO to check my cervix :) Looks like we should all be reporting back with some cervical lengths on Thursday YIPEEEE!!!


----------



## brambram

Happy v-day +1 WTB!!!! How are things ?


----------



## brambram

I can't remember now, but who else has been on progesterone suppositories?

The weirdest thing happened to me last night...and this is going to be WTMI but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

So, I'm sitting on the loo taking a wee and when I'm finished I just sat there and all of a sudden I heard liquid dripping into the bowl...and it was coming from my hoo ha. But I had finished wee-ing so it definitely wasn't that. when it stopped I checked the bowl not knowing what to expect. I didn't know if it was blood or amniotic fluid or what! Anyway, and this is definitely TMI, I saw what looked like white, cloudy liquid. 

I called labour ward and the midwife asked me if I could feel baby moving - at which point I couldn't. She told me to drink a cold glass of water and see if baby moves. She also said to put on a pad and call back in an hour to check if it was wet. she was concerned that waters may have started to break.

I followed her instructions and finally felt baby move. After an hour the pad was dry. So what could it have been?

I spoke to another midwife today and she suggested that it could either be discharge from the thrush or from the progesterone suppositories...

So after my long story, I was wondering if anyone else has leaked fluid after being on the progesterone sups?


----------



## sevilla24

Hmm, I am not on the suppositories, so I can't help :( But I didn't want to read and run. Glad the baby was moving and it wasn't your waters!!!!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I am also on the progesterone and hopefully it just hadn't quite absorbed and that is what "melted" and then fell out.


----------



## Currituckgirl

*WTB* ~ How are you doing? Are you still in the hospital?

*Sevilla* ~ How did your appointment go?

*Bram* ~ I am on the suppositories as well. The pills do leave the bowl cloudy after using the bathroom. I also get white specks or flakes that I see floating around after using the bathroom, that is totally normal. How did you appointment go?

Meaggers ~ How are you holding up?

Hi to everyone else on the thread. I hope everyone is doing well!

As for myself, I had my appointment this past thursday as well. My doctor told me to start getting up some and moving around the house!! Woohoo!! Nothing to strenuous though and just for about an hour a day. He is going to totally release me from bed rest at 34 weeks! I got to have a quick peek at my baby, he is doing great :) They aren't checking my cervical length anymore so I don't have any news on that front. All in all, things are going wonderful. The doctor cannot get over that I am still pregnant. He told me "thank you for listening to us", apparently there are lots of woman that get put on bed rest and ignore it! I couldn't fathom that at all.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm still here and will be until the girls arrive. The procedure went well and I'm on anticontraction meds.


----------



## Currituckgirl

That is awesome! I am so glad the procedure went well and that they are going to keep you! I know some woman would rather be home, but I always feel safer at the hospital.


----------



## sevilla24

Currituck - so glad you had a great appointment!!!!! Must feel weird slowly coming off of bed rest :) With DD... I didn't come off bed rest 'slowly' at all!!

My appointment couldn't have gone better!!!!! :happydance: My cervix is STILL UNCHANGED which makes me believe that my first pregnancy incompetent/funneling cervix was a FLUKE!!! :shrug: I though once you had issues, you always would... but I am PROOF that this is not the case. Just to be safe, they will be checking cervical length again at 30 weeks, then we are done.

I just feel so blessed!! :cloud9:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wonderful news Sevilla!!!


----------



## brambram

Well done Curri, Sevilla and WTB! I'm really happy for you ladies. Meaggers, you ok?
Curri , it must be really wierd coming off bedrest - I must admit I would have found it hard staying off my feet on my own.

I've not got as good news :( At cervix scan my length has gone down to 3mm (from 12mm) and more funnelling. So I've been admitted to hospital since Thursday for observation and monitoring. They gave me steroid shots in case baby comes. They seem concerned that I could give birth any minute - the only thing that seems to be holding baby up is this silicone ring thing - but its hard to really know if it is helping or not. Doctor feels that the UT infection could be contributing to weakening cervix. They have now put me on strict bed rest here and I keep thinking about you Curri. You are really my inspiration. 

Well I'll keep you posted. Good luck everyone.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Brambram sorry to hear about that! You are definitely in the right place, and hopefully they can get that UTI handled.


----------



## sevilla24

brambram - I agree with WTB... I am glad you are in such capable hands. They are going to take very good care of you. Stay positive... many woman continue to go far into pregnancies even with their cervical issues. Hopefully on strict bed rest in the hospital (where they can monitor everything) and having the ring in place will keep that baby cooking for a long time. PLEASE keep us posted!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I don't know if this is comforting to you, Brambram, but it is what keeps me going from week to week. A Swedish study shows survival rates for premies to be the following:
24 weeks = 50%
25 weeks = 86% (whoooo hoooo!!! Crazy difference a week makes)
26 weeks = 90%
27 weeks = over 90%
28 weeks = 96%


Try to take each day as a minor victory and each week as a major victory.


----------



## calypso

Bram, sorry you are in the hospital. It gets easier and easier. I liked it better than being home. Ask NICU to come talk with you about what to expect. Ask if they have March of Dimes volunteers, they bring you things like preemie books, coloring books, magazines, and will come sit with you to chat. You are 25 weeks, that's awesome!!! Every day is a victory. Hopefully they get the UTI under control and can stall labor. You should be on antibiotics and antitocolytics but thr combo should keep you from progressing hopefully. Are you on progesterone? Thinking of you?

Others, glad you are hanging on! Haven't had much online time. I try to lurk. Just now managed to upload pics from my daughter's bday from last week.
Good thoughts to all!


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ :hugs:You got this! My cervix was even shorter and I am still here. I am so sorry that you didn't get good news, but you are still pregnant so that is wonderful!! I am so, so glad that you are in the hospital! I never felt more safe then when I was in the hospital. They do everything for you that way you don't get up much, if at all. When will you be getting another cervical length check? Have you had any pre term labor signs? I will be thinking about you and praying for you!

*Sevilla* ~ That is absolutely marvelous!! I cannot express just how happy I am for you. I know you are sighing a big sigh of relief!


----------



## lizziedripping

Bram, am thinking of you honey. Of course 25/26wks is far from 'ideal', but having a micro preemie certainly doesn't always have to mean tragedy Hun - my little girl is living proof of that. Take care, keep resting and each day is inside is a huge bonus at this gestation. 

Fertility and pregnancy is a weirdly unpredictable science (of which our very own Sevilla is a prime example). There are no 'rules', and what spells catastrophe for one lady, means something completely different for the next. I have seen many women, and certainly more than not, make it to term or near enough, with almost no cervix left - don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ How are you holding up??? I have been thinking about you.


----------



## brambram

WTB, Sevilla, Calypso, Lizzie and Curri - thank you ladies so much for the support and encouragement. I must admit I was very nervous, but I'm feeling much better now. The doctors kept stressing that I am not just short, but VERY short and they want to try to keep baby cooking for as long as possible, but if I do go into labour, it is better if I'm here so baby can go straight into NICU. I am constantly being monitored, which also made me nervous, but now I am glad. They check baby's heartbeat and my blood pressure and temperature every 3 or 4 hours. I also have to have some kind of injection every night which they say is to help prevent blood clots and yes, I'm still taking progesterone, though they have told me to insert it in the behind as I was putting it in front. It was hilarious the first time I tried that, as i couldn't find the hole and when I did it kept popping out (sorry, TMI).

I have now realised, as you have said, that it's not so bad being here, and I feel much more relaxed not having to do anything and knowing that people are constantly checking in on me. 

WTB those stats are amazing - and we are both over 25 weeks now! So that's wonderful news.

Another thing, I am learning so much being here - such as learning to just relax and put my trust in God. I am so used to wanting to be in control, and this is something that I have absolutely no control over. I am also learning to be patient. Every day I wonder if this will be the day, but I just have to be patient and let God do His thing. Whatever that may be.

Thank you once again ladies, and I'm glad to hear that everyone is holding up well. Anyone heard from Meaggers?


----------



## brambram

...O, and thanks calypso, they said they have asked the 'baby doctors' from NICU to come have a chat with me...


----------



## WTBmyBFP

:hug: brambram. My cervix has actually elongated after the cerclage and very strict bedrest. I still contract a few times a day but that is normal with trips. I completely understand about having to hand over control. There isn't really much you can do but pray, follow doctors' orders, try to keep eating well, and stay as calm as possible to help your LO stay put!


----------



## calypso

The hospital is the best place to be. It's by no means fun, but there is less pressure to get something to eat or if you go into labor, or feel weird. It's all there! 

Thinking of all of you ladies and babies! My preemie is now over 19lbs at 1 yr!


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ That is so wonderful that you are starting to relax now. When I was in the hospital I was told by a doctor there that every day you stay pregnant is 3 less days the baby will have to stay in the NICU, if your baby does need to go to the NICU. Hopefully your cervix will stabilize and possibly even "grow" back some. The shot you are getting to help prevent blood clots is Lovenox, I unfortunately take that as well. I hate, hate, hate needles so my husband has to give me the shot every night. I think he really enjoys giving it to me when we are having an argument :haha: When are you getting another cervical check?

*WTB* ~ That is fabulous that your cervix has elongated!! I cannot remember, are you still in the hospital as well?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yes. I'm to stay in the hospital until the girls arrive. My contractions are still too random for me to be able to go home safely.


----------



## Currituckgirl

WTB ~ Hopefully your contractions will calm down more, but it is wonderful that your cervix has elongated. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Currituckgirl

:hi:Hi Ladies!! How is everyone getting along?? 

I am waiting for my appointment that is on Thursday, I get to have a growth scan :) I love seeing him.


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> :hi:Hi Ladies!! How is everyone getting along??
> 
> I am waiting for my appointment that is on Thursday, I get to have a growth scan :) I love seeing him.

Hi Curri, how exciting... I love even hearing babys heartbeat, much less being able to see her. 

I'm still in hospital and still preggers :)

They hooked me up to a machine yesterday, I think it's called a ctg - but basically they left me hooked up for about 30 minutes, the machine read the heartbeat and printed out some scribbly lines. It was pretty exciting for me. At first I didn't think she liked it because she kept kicking at it...I was amazed at her aim and accuracy. But it definitely made me feel more connected to her as I got to hear her for 30 minutes! I could also hear her kicking and swooshing around. She also got hiccups for about 5 minutes and I could hear that too - it sounded like a rhythmic steady beating on the machine and nurse told me she had the hiccups

btw Curri - I can't believe you are 34 weeks now!! You will soon be full term!!!


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> *Bram* ~ That is so wonderful that you are starting to relax now. When I was in the hospital I was told by a doctor there that every day you stay pregnant is 3 less days the baby will have to stay in the NICU, if your baby does need to go to the NICU. Hopefully your cervix will stabilize and possibly even "grow" back some. The shot you are getting to help prevent blood clots is Lovenox, I unfortunately take that as well. I hate, hate, hate needles so my husband has to give me the shot every night. I think he really enjoys giving it to me when we are having an argument :haha: When are you getting another cervical check?
> 
> *WTB* ~ That is fabulous that your cervix has elongated!! I cannot remember, are you still in the hospital as well?

I'm not sure when I get another cervix chek - they don't seem to keen to be prodding down there too often. I think they may choose to do another ffn test instead at around 28 weeks to check the possibility of me going into labour...


----------



## sevilla24

Just wanted to let you know I am "lurking" and keeping up-to-date with our thread!!! Nothing new to post for me.

Sounds like everyone is doing well and everyone is moving well past the 24 weeks mark which is SO EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ You are doing wonderful :) That is such great news that you are still hanging there. You are almost 28 weeks!! Woohoo!! I don't like those stupid ffn tests. At 24 weeks mine came back positive and I am still here. I think that test is phooey. I love listening to my LO heartbeat. It is such a reassuring sound. That was a great perk of being in the hospital. I cannot remember if you said or not, but do they plan on keeping you until you have your baby?

*Sevilla* ~ Wow, 28 weeks!!!! The time seems to be flying now!! 

*WTB* and *Meaggers* ~ How are you holding up? 

As for myself, I had my 34 week appointment yesterday!! I had my last ultrasound and I still wasn't able to get a good shot of his little face. He is 5 lbs 2 oz! Everything seems to be going wonderful. Next week they are going to check to see if I am dilated at all. I return back to work on Monday, but only part time until I have Jake. I am looking forward to it since it won't be a full day in the office. 

I just want to say thank you to all of you ladies! You have made this incredible roller coaster bearable. I still cannot believe that I have made it this far. Thank you *Calypso* and *Lizzie*, you ladies are so inspiring and just a wealth of knowledge, you two are a blessing.

:hugs::hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CTG-so amazing to know how far you have come. I can't imagine going back to work!

As far as how I'm doing overall I'm quite well. It is becoming a little more difficult to slow the contractions; I feel like it is a battle to see how long we can delay a. a magnesium sulfate wash and b. actual PTL from taking over. 


The girls' personalities are starting to show and this both thrills and terrifies me. :haha: Almost to 27 weeks, first goal is 28, second is 32 and whatever else I can manage.


----------



## calypso

I still lurk to check on you ladies, just been busy. School starts Monday.

Glad for you all!!

Currituckgirl - getting up is going to be really exhausting. I had no idea how much my belly weighed when I actually walked more than 10 steps. Be careful and safe. Also, make sure to keep on top of how you are feeling. I couldn't feel painful contractions, they just felt out of breath, not even tightening.


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Calypso *~ Thank you so much for telling me that. I get so exhausted after walking for just 30 mins. When I first got up and moving around I couldn't even make it 20 minutes before I had to sit back down. How did you know you were in labor? What should I look out for? The doctor is going to check me Thursday for dilation. 

*WTB* ~ You are so close to 28 weeks!! I think you are going to make it even further than that! I am praying your contractions subside!!


----------



## calypso

I had my babyshower on a Saturday (and had gotten the go ahead to sit on the recliner and get up for a few mins). Sunday my belly was so heavy and I thought it was just from standing/sitting the day before. I laid in bed all day and had trouble sleeping that night. Mondays were my "week" appts, for 33w I was goin to just have another growth u/s and then sit on the contraction monitor, no dr as we were trying to keep from bothering the area with exams. Monday morning finally comes, I just felt unwell, that feeling between pooping or throwing up lol. Got to my u/s, was told to lay down on the bed and couldn't stay laying down. I felt like I couldn't breathe. Tried again and felt like I had to pee, then felt nauseous. I went to the bathroom and nothing. Went back to the u/s room and couldn't sit much less lay down. The tech touched my stomach and says as couldn't feel contractions. I told her to stop and DH got me up. They called the dr and he says let's get you on the monitor. I said NO I can't breathe, just check me. He did and I almost passed out from how much it hurt. I was having contractions and dilating. They were never noticeable on the monitor or from touching my stomach. I just kept losing my breath. He sent me next door to the hospital where I stayed on mag til I delivered Wednesday. 

I know you read my journal, but I stopped posting details after the shower since I couldn't even think with the magnesium sulfate and the other meds.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Oh wow!!! That sounds like you had a heck of a time! Thank you so much for the description, I will be sure to look out for that also. I have been nervous of the silent contractions. I have lost my breath a couple time, but it seems to be when his cute little butt is in my lungs. At my doctors office they don't use the toco machine, I wish they did. They are doing the Group B Strep test Thursday and I asked them if they could check for dilation. He said they normally don't check for dilation at all, but they would since they are going to be down there anyway.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oh sweety. Ty for sharing your story. That mag surely makes it almost impossible to interact with anyone (or really do much of anything). I'm so glad you are safely on the other side with your LO.


----------



## sevilla24

Currituck - Good luck going back to work on Monday - I am glad your boss is letting you go back part-time. It might be a nice distraction as you wait out the final weeks until little Jake is here :)

Calypso - I am a teacher and starting up back at school too... busy busy busy!!! Also, thanks for sharing your story :)

My next appointment and cervical check is September 6th... I will be 30 weeks.

I can't believe I am in the 3rd trimester already YIPEEE!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Sevilla ~ That is exactly what I was thinking, such a nice distraction before he is born. The hospital is only five minutes from where I work so that is nice :) WOOHOO for the third trimester!!!!


----------



## brambram

Hi ladies
Glad to hear we're all doing well. 

@calypso - thanks for sharing your story. I do wonder how I will know when I'm in labour. Especially if I go into labour prematurely. 

I've started to feel some weird tightenings recently and they are quite worrying. The midwives say it is just Braxton hicks, but then I always think how will I know when it's the real thing and the response I get is that I will just KNOW as real contractions are painful. But that doesn't seem to always be true. So I like to hear others stories so that I can be better prepared.

@Sevilla - congrats for getting to third trimester!! That must feel good.

@WTB - hang in there girl. Almost at 27 weeks. But even now, according to the stats, the survival rates are great.

@Curri - the plan is they'll keep me here til 28 weeks, then do this ffn test. If its negative I'll be discharged. But not sure what happens if it's positive. My understanding is that a negative result is a better predictor than a positive result - meaning if its negative, there is a 99% that I won't go into labour in next 1-2 weeks, but if its positive, that is just a precaution and there's a chance I will go into labour, but the %age isn't so clear cut. So yes, I can see how a positive result would be frustrating and cause unnecessary worry.

I did do an ffn test when they admitted me at 24 weeks and it came back negative, which was reassuring, but they they still kept me in hospital. Ther was so much back and forth opinion between the doctors and I was quite confused. Some doctors were saying that as it was negative I would be sent home, then others were saying no, it's better for me to remain just in case ... So there is still a lot question about the ffn test even among the doctors themselves.

On another note. I did a cervix scan on Friday and my length is now 6mm - woohoo! I can't believe it's grown from 3mm! Not a lot but I'll take it !!! I really was under the impression that this didn't happen. But I guess strict bed rest does work wonders. It's amazing howi can be overjoyed at 6mm now, it if i had been told 6mm before it would have been devasting, but compared to 3mm it is wonderful! Everything in perspective.


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ At my hospital there was back and forth also. Mainly between the two head doctors. Even with my positive ffn test one of the head doctors thought I should have been sent home! I was irate when she said that. I didn't want to go home, I thought I was going to deliver in two weeks. Even though I knew the positive isn't as accurate, there was still a huge worry for me.

That is WONDERFUL news about your cervix!!! I am so glad your cervix had lengthened again. I know exactly how you feel. It really is something when we are just so happy to hear 6mm. I know when I heard 7mm I was ecstatic! That is simply fabulous!!!:hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi ladies:hi: Just an update about myself, I am 100% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated :) Jake is still head down (hopefully he stays that way). I am now having weekly appointments until I have him. I cannot wait to meet my little boy. 

I am kind of nervous about the dilation. I felt really crampy the past couple of days but no contractions. Do you ladies know if the cramping could have caused the dilation? I am worried that I am having silent contractions. I have been watching out for shortness of breath and just a yucky feeling from what Calypso described. My hospital is 20 minutes away I am afraid that things might progress quickly. Hopefully not that quickly, but I am not sure how fast things go when they start. 

How are the rest of you ladies? Any updates?


----------



## sevilla24

Currituck - WOW that is amazing!!! It's crazy that you will be meeting your little baby so soon :) I THINK it's contractions that make the dilation happen... so if you are feeling cramping and it's actually contractions, then I would say you are slowly dilating and getting ready!!!

My sister just had her first baby two weeks ago and she was 9 cm dilated when she got to the hospital because she thought it was just bad gas cramps!!! CRAZY!!! I think some people have higher tolerances for pain??? I didn't have to guess with DD because my water broke so I had no choice but to go to the hospital and then the contractions started shortly after that.

Keep us posted!!! Good luck!!!

As for me, I have my LAST cervical check tomorrow (Friday) morning. I will be sure to report back... hopefully with good news!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Selvilla!! Good luck this morning! I know you will hear some more fabulous news, I cannot wait for the update!


----------



## sevilla24

Well ladies... at 29 weeks I just had my FINAL cervical check as it is STILL 4 cm long and looking great. No shortening. No funneling. NORMAL :happydance:

I feel as though I don't belong on this thread anymore... although now that I have gotten to know you ladies, I am sticking around to see all of our pregnancies through to the end!!!

Maybe some woman out there on bnb will stumble on this thread and learn from my experience though.... I am living proof that you can have cervical issues with one pregnancy and then go on to be completely normal for the next!!! :shrug: Who knows why... the female body is an amazing thing. Any of you first time mom's out there with IC... don't be scared to get pregnant again :winkwink:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Oh Sevilla, that is simply marvelous!!! I am so happy for you! You are able to have a normal pregnancy :) WOOHOOO!!!:yipee:


----------



## Lou78

Hi ladies, I am pg with no 2, 13 weeks today and have a dd who is 2 and a half. I was diagnosed with IC first time round, cervix was 2cm and was having mild contractions. From 29 weeks was told to be on bed rest...went full term. From 38 weeks doc said I could walk around again and dd arrived 5 days later.
Have obviously been for my 12 week scan and told new doctor (now in different country) my history. He said he doesn't think I had IC...?! He has told me I can have stitch if I want... Will be so much harder to do bed rest with little one...think I want to go for it? It is good to see that some of you were ok with 2nd pregnancy, but I don't want to go through the stress of worrying about the possibility of it happening. If you had the option at this point would you have the stitch?


----------



## sevilla24

Lou78 said:


> Hi ladies, I am pg with no 2, 13 weeks today and have a dd who is 2 and a half. I was diagnosed with IC first time round, cervix was 2cm and was having mild contractions. From 29 weeks was told to be on bed rest...went full term. From 38 weeks doc said I could walk around again and dd arrived 5 days later.
> Have obviously been for my 12 week scan and told new doctor (now in different country) my history. He said he doesn't think I had IC...?! He has told me I can have stitch if I want... Will be so much harder to do bed rest with little one...think I want to go for it? It is good to see that some of you were ok with 2nd pregnancy, but I don't want to go through the stress of worrying about the possibility of it happening. If you had the option at this point would you have the stitch?

Lou - Your story sounds identical to mine!!! I was on bed rest from 28 weeks on and went to 37 weeks 5 days. It was after they told me I didn't have to be on bed rest anymore that I had my DD. Same as you!!! My cervix was just about 1 cm and it was funneling which made them very nervous. 

I have a 2 year old and bed rest just seemed impossible (plus, financially I didn't know how we would swing another pregnancy on bed rest). 

I was with the same doctor/midwife practice for both pregnancies... Instead of offering me a stitch right away, they scheduled me for weekly ultrasounds between weeks 16 and 22. They said that if I were to have IC it would happen then. This time around, my cervix never changed. They had me back in for another check at 26 weeks and then yesterday at 29. Because my cervix hasn't changed, they are done checking and considering this a normal pregnancy.

My advice to you is to see if you can be checked frequently. If not, then I guess I would do the stitch (I would have begged for it had I not gotten weekly checks). Because it's better to be safe.... :shrug:

Hope this helps... please keep us updated. Would love to see if I am not alone in this only happening with one pregnancy!!!

*currituck* Thanks for the support :happydance:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi Lou! Congratulations on your 2nd pregnancy :) I totally agree with Sevilla. If you are not able to get checked weekly then I would get the stitch. As for myself, if I was offered the stitch I would take it ASAP, but that is because my cervix got down to 1mm!! If It was around 2 cm, I would have to think about it. Its whatever makes you feel the most comfortable:hugs: IC is so tricky. I know there is a certain window of when it can take place and to my knowledge it is between 20 - 26 weeks. Let us know what you end up doing! Congratulations again :happydance:


----------



## Lou78

Apparently the optimum time to have it is 12-14 weeks which is tricky cos you might not be showing any symptoms yet... Going to see doc again this eve to start the ball rolling... Nervous!


----------



## sevilla24

Lou78 said:


> Apparently the optimum time to have it is 12-14 weeks which is tricky cos you might not be showing any symptoms yet... Going to see doc again this eve to start the ball rolling... Nervous!

My doctor seemed to think you could get a stitch at any time?

Keep us posted... good luck :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Yes, keep us posted *Lou*! 

*Sevilla* ~ From what I have learned, it seems that you can get the stitch anytime until 24 weeks. I believe, and I could be wrong, that when it is placed between weeks 18-24 it is considered an emergency cerclage and while it is still beneficial to woman it is not as safe as having it done between weeks 12-16.


----------



## sevilla24

Currituckgirl said:


> Yes, keep us posted *Lou*!
> 
> *Sevilla* ~ From what I have learned, it seems that you can get the stitch anytime until 24 weeks. I believe, and I could be wrong, that when it is placed between weeks 18-24 it is considered an emergency cerclage and while it is still beneficial to woman it is not as safe as having it done between weeks 12-16.

Well then it's a good thing I didn't need one late in pregnancy!!! Thanks for the info Currituck :thumbup: So, does that mean women get the stitch as a precaution... because IC usually doesn't show up until after 16 weeks??? I hate that pregnancy can be such a guessing game sometimes... :nope: It's so hard trying to "guess" and make the right decisions for you and the baby!! Anyone who has to go through this has my thoughts and prayers with them :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

sevilla24 said:


> Currituckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes, keep us posted *Lou*!
> 
> *Sevilla* ~ From what I have learned, it seems that you can get the stitch anytime until 24 weeks. I believe, and I could be wrong, that when it is placed between weeks 18-24 it is considered an emergency cerclage and while it is still beneficial to woman it is not as safe as having it done between weeks 12-16.
> 
> Well then it's a good thing I didn't need one late in pregnancy!!! Thanks for the info Currituck :thumbup: So, does that mean women get the stitch as a precaution... because IC usually doesn't show up until after 16 weeks??? I hate that pregnancy can be such a guessing game sometimes... :nope: It's so hard trying to "guess" and make the right decisions for you and the baby!! Anyone who has to go through this has my thoughts and prayers with them :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! Exactly, the early ones are a precaution. From what I know, "normally" (and I use that term very loosely! lol) if you have IC in one pregnancy you would have it with the remaining pregnancies. That is why it is so amazing that your cervix is holding wonderfully. I have also learned that pregnancy is such a guessing game. Especially with the ladies that have or have had problems in the past. It is nerve wreaking to say the least!:wacko:


----------



## brambram

Hi ladies and welcome Lou.

I don't know much about the stitch thing as I don't have one but was offered to get one when I was 20 weeks and 12mm. I said I wanted to think about it and asked how long I hd and the doctor said up until 24 weeks but the sooner the better. So I have to agree with Curri. She also did mention that most women who get the stitch are those who have had previous issues with IC so even though I didn't get it this time, if I get pregnant again, they would recommend the stitch a lot earlier for me.

On another note. Curri you are 36 weeks!!!!??? I can't believe it!

I did the ffn test over the weekend and it came back negative...but the doctor said she is going to keep me here in hospital anyway until I deliver because she could see that my cervix is now dilated 2cm with bulging membranes!!! I'm not even sure I understand what it all means...was just so disappointed that I am now stuck here. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## sevilla24

STAY POSITIVE BRAMBRAM!!!

I know that it is not the news you were expecting, but you are resting in the hospital and doing the best you can to hold that baby in!! Set little goals for yourself, like 30 weeks. You are way past V-Day... so, while not ideal, if you went into labor, your baby will totally have a fighting chance. 

Thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bram ~ The wonderful part.. you are still pregnant and you had a negative ffn test!! You have made it to 28 weeks, WOOHOO!!!!! The two main milestones that my doctor set was 24 and 28 weeks. You have come such a long way already!! My membranes were bulging from the get go of finding out that I had IC. My thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs:


----------



## brambram

Thank you Curri and Sevilla
I do have my moments of sheer frustration. But so happy for your support and encouragement. You are right, I need to look at the positive..28 weeks and counting, some of the midwives are indeed marvelled that I've come this far...


----------



## Currituckgirl

I can totally understand the frustration! We are here anytime you want to vent!:thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

Currituckgirl said:


> I can totally understand the frustration! We are here anytime you want to vent!:thumbup:

I second that :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone getting along??

Update on myself... back at 35 weeks I was 1-2 dilated and I was just checked yesterday and I am still the same. My doctor has said that my pregnancy has now become a normal one, he said it is almost yawnable. lol. He also said that if I make it past my due date he is going to pull his hair out!!! I hope everyone is doing wonderful!!


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> Hi ladies!!! How is everyone getting along??
> 
> Update on myself... back at 35 weeks I was 1-2 dilated and I was just checked yesterday and I am still the same. My doctor has said that my pregnancy has now become a normal one, he said it is almost yawnable. lol. He also said that if I make it past my due date he is going to pull his hair out!!! I hope everyone is doing wonderful!!

Hi Curri, you are now full full term! A-m-a-z-I-n-g!!

I'm still in hospital and everything is the same. 1-2cm dilated (depending on who is measuring) and bulging membranes. I just did a growth scan and baby is weighing 1489g which is about 3 pounds 4 ounces! So outcome is looking good.

One of the midwives was telling me of a lady who was on bedrest here due to cervix measuring 2.5mm and they sent her home at 28 weeks. She just came back at 41 weeks to be induced and everyone found it funny. 

Good luck and I can't wait to hear your progress.


----------



## sevilla24

I wonder if this will be some sort of weird phenomenon in this thread where we all go past due....

So happy you ladies are doing well!! My midwife told me my pregnancy was boring too :) hehe


----------



## Currituckgirl

Oh *Bram*, that is wonderful news!!! I am so glad that you have not progressed in dilating any more! 30 weeks tomorrow... WOOHOO!! That is fabulous! I am so happy for you. I would say your outlook looks wonderful! Soon you will be saying that you are full term also:hugs:

*Sevilla* ~ I would have to agree.. I think this thread is a lucky thread:thumbup:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Well ladies.. looks like I will be getting induced next Thursday evening!!!!! My doctor told me that since I am on blood thinners they induce at 39 weeks!! I cannot believe that I have made it!! I was checked for dilation and I am 2-3 cm!! Hopefully I will go into natural labor before, I have heard that inductions hurt more. 

How is everyone getting along?


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> Well ladies.. looks like I will be getting induced next Thursday evening!!!!! My doctor told me that since I am on blood thinners they induce at 39 weeks!! I cannot believe that I have made it!! I was checked for dilation and I am 2-3 cm!! Hopefully I will go into natural labor before, I have heard that inductions hurt more.
> 
> How is everyone getting along?

Hi Curri
Wow! You are my hero :) 
Your story has brought tears to my eyes and we re in such similar similar situations and you've been my inspiration. Every time I see that you've posted a message I keep thinking that you are going to announce the birth, but you've hung in there all the way as we only dreamed of.

I think I'm also on blood thinners - i get an injection every night to help prevent bold clots - is that the same? Can u explain a bit more why this means you need to be induced at 39 weeks? Do they take you off the blood thinners for some time before?


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ That is simply marvelous that you are hanging in there!!! 31 weeks tomorrow!! Amazing :) :hugs:

The shots that you are on sounds like Lovenox, that is what I was on. It is a blood thinner that is given once a day. At 36 weeks they switched me over to Heparin, another blood thinner, it is given twice a day. That way in case something happens and I go into labor they will be able to give me an epidural or a c-section a lot quicker than if I was still on Lovenox. Yesterday I was told that they induce at 39 weeks to be on the safe side. I will be taken off of the Heparin 12 hours before I get induced. I think it is just a precaution on thier end. 

I hope that makes sense. I have a problem today trying to explain things. lol. My husband got frusterated bright and early because I couldn't explain something to him this morning. I blame baby brain!!!


----------



## sevilla24

Currituckgirl said:


> Well ladies.. looks like I will be getting induced next Thursday evening!!!!! My doctor told me that since I am on blood thinners they induce at 39 weeks!! I cannot believe that I have made it!! I was checked for dilation and I am 2-3 cm!! Hopefully I will go into natural labor before, I have heard that inductions hurt more.
> 
> How is everyone getting along?

HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY FOR YOU!!!! :happydance::happydance: Your story is truly wonderful :hugs: Now, since you are already a bit dilated... have you considered some home natural remedies to "jump start" your labor??? Doesn't it seem SO strange to be thinking of that??? I mean, you spend so long trying to HOLD THE BABY IN and now you are thinking of ways to GET THE BABY OUT!!! It is surreal and wonderful :wacko: I am so excited to hear updates from you!!

As for me, things are still continuing along per normal. In fact, I went on a hike this week!!! Last pregnancy I wasn't even allowed to "hike up the stairs" in my house, let alone hike a mountain. It just goes to show how amazing our bodies are. 8 months pregnant with a previous incompetent cervix, and I was able to hike a mountain. Life is good :cloud9:

Brambram how you hanging in there??


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Sevilla!!! I have been bouncing on a birthing ball for 2 hours a day since I turned 37 weeks. I started walking daily with hubby and I have been eating spicy foods!! So far... not too much. But I have progressed with my dilation so that makes me happy. It is crazy that I was doing everything I can to hold him in, now I want him out! lol. 

I am so happy that you get to enjoy your pregnancy! I know it is a great feeling for you :) I am sure that after being on bed rest for one pregnancy, you really appreciate the little things that you are able to do. 

I will keep you ladies posted on how things go with me on Wednesday!


----------



## brambram

sevilla24 said:


> HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY FOR YOU!!!! :happydance::happydance: Your story is truly wonderful :hugs: Now, since you are already a bit dilated... have you considered some home natural remedies to "jump start" your labor??? Doesn't it seem SO strange to be thinking of that??? I mean, you spend so long trying to HOLD THE BABY IN and now you are thinking of ways to GET THE BABY OUT!!! It is surreal and wonderful :wacko: I am so excited to hear updates from you!!
> 
> As for me, things are still continuing along per normal. In fact, I went on a hike this week!!! Last pregnancy I wasn't even allowed to "hike up the stairs" in my house, let alone hike a mountain. It just goes to show how amazing our bodies are. 8 months pregnant with a previous incompetent cervix, and I was able to hike a mountain. Life is good :cloud9:
> 
> Brambram how you hanging in there??

Hi Sevilla, we're still hanging in there. 31 weeks today.

Doctors are all still marvelled and confused as to what to do with me. They truly believed I'd been gone by now. But I keep thinking of Curri and her story and I know it is possible despite what they say. I do feel a bit bad tho, as for the past few nights they have been short on beds. There were 3 ladies heavily pregnant waiting in reception to be induced and there were no beds for them. Apparently September is the busiest month for deliveries (I'm guessing the Christmas and new year babies!)

Well done you though. Must say I am a little jealous that you get to hike!! But you deserve it this time around! So enjoy for the rest of us :)


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> *Bram* ~ That is simply marvelous that you are hanging in there!!! 31 weeks tomorrow!! Amazing :) :hugs:
> 
> The shots that you are on sounds like Lovenox, that is what I was on. It is a blood thinner that is given once a day. At 36 weeks they switched me over to Heparin, another blood thinner, it is given twice a day. That way in case something happens and I go into labor they will be able to give me an epidural or a c-section a lot quicker than if I was still on Lovenox. Yesterday I was told that they induce at 39 weeks to be on the safe side. I will be taken off of the Heparin 12 hours before I get induced. I think it is just a precaution on thier end.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. I have a problem today trying to explain things. lol. My husband got frusterated bright and early because I couldn't explain something to him this morning. I blame baby brain!!!

I think my shots are called Clexane but sounds like the same thing. I do wonder how t would affect me if I go into labour early, as I got the impression that they stop it before a woman goes into labour to avoid complications - but with IC there s no telling when that is.

Anyway, yes I'm 31 weeks now! Yay! I'm following in your footsteps mama. Can believe you have to be bouncing on balls and stuff to get baby out. Do you know how big he is?


----------



## Currituckgirl

brambram said:


> Currituckgirl said:
> 
> 
> *Bram* ~ That is simply marvelous that you are hanging in there!!! 31 weeks tomorrow!! Amazing :) :hugs:
> 
> The shots that you are on sounds like Lovenox, that is what I was on. It is a blood thinner that is given once a day. At 36 weeks they switched me over to Heparin, another blood thinner, it is given twice a day. That way in case something happens and I go into labor they will be able to give me an epidural or a c-section a lot quicker than if I was still on Lovenox. Yesterday I was told that they induce at 39 weeks to be on the safe side. I will be taken off of the Heparin 12 hours before I get induced. I think it is just a precaution on thier end.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. I have a problem today trying to explain things. lol. My husband got frusterated bright and early because I couldn't explain something to him this morning. I blame baby brain!!!
> 
> I think my shots are called Clexane but sounds like the same thing. I do wonder how t would affect me if I go into labour early, as I got the impression that they stop it before a woman goes into labour to avoid complications - but with IC there s no telling when that is.
> 
> Anyway, yes I'm 31 weeks now! Yay! I'm following in your footsteps mama. Can believe you have to be bouncing on balls and stuff to get baby out. Do you know how big he is?Click to expand...

I got an ultrasound today, he is 8 lbs!!! I was seen at the hospital since I had a little gush of fluid. I thought/hoped it was my waters starting to go, but nope! Then I was told that they might keep me and go ahead and induce me since it is so close, but nope to that also. lol. Looks like he will make his grand entrance into the world on Wednesday. 

I am so glad that you are following in my footsteps. Pretty soon you will be trying to figure out how to get your baby out also :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

I can't believe he is coming this week!!!!! Can't wait for updates :)


----------



## Currituckgirl

sevilla24 said:


> I can't believe he is coming this week!!!!! Can't wait for updates :)

I can't believe it either!! :happydance:


----------



## brambram

8lbs! Wow, big healthy boy! 

Good luck Curri! Soooooooo happy for you!


----------



## sevilla24

Well today is Wednesday ~ Sending good thoughts your way Curri!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

I am now one proud momma!! I didn't make it to the induction! On Monday night at 1:30 am I started to have contractions, I thought they may have been braxtion hicks, so I jumped in the shower hoping that would take care of them. They were 10 minutes apart for about 30 minutes. When I hopped in the shower they went from 10 minutes to 1 minute and they were coming strong!! We ended up having to go to a different hospital than what was planned. We live right down the road from one, but my high risk doctor didn't go there. I was afraid that we wouldn't have time to get to my hosiptal. 

After arriving to the hospital, I was rushed everywhere. The contractions were coming 2 times a minute. I was checked in at 3 am, when I was checked in I was at a 4 cm... 15 minutes later I was at 10 cm!!! There was no time to give me any medication! I had planned the whole time that I was going to get an epidural, there was no doubt in my mind that was what I wanted. When I found out that I couldn't get one and that it was already time for me to push there were a couple of bad words that came out of my mouth. lol. I pushed for maybe 20 minutes and he was here!!! I tore pretty bad, I have 20 stitches!

I still cannot believe that everything happened so quickly!!! I never got to process that I was in labor. I think the contractions would have been barable if they would have come on gradually, but nope, nothing was normal about this pregnancy and apparently it wanted to end with a bang!! lol. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. :cloud9:

How are you ladies doing???
 



Attached Files:







Jacob Daniel Culbertson (800x533).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sevilla24

:happydance::happydance:CURRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! And how wonderful that he was able to come without you being induced!!!! Thanks for sharing your labor story, that is incredible you did it without medication. I had an epidural with DD and plan on doing it again, ha! But I guess sometimes our little babies have different plans for us. :shrug:

Are you home from the hospital now??? I look forward to reading PARENTING updates from you instead of pregnancy updates!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!?!?!?!

I am just so, so, SO, SO happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Selvilla!!! I cannot believe it, I look at him and I am just amazed that I made such a sweet boy. I have never been happier in my life. I now know what that unconditional love you have for your kids is. We just got home today from the hospital. The day we were suppose to get discharged we saw that he was getting jaundice and his weight was dropping so we had to keep him in for another night. I really want to breastfeed, but I just wasn't producing enough to keep his weight healthy. We put him under the billie blanket and started to interpret formula until my milk comes in to get weight on him. His turn around was very quick! 12 hours later he was ready to go home!! My parents are already wrapped around his finger. lol.


----------



## brambram

Curri that's amazing! Thanks for sharing your story. I cried when I read it, as I feel like ive been on this journey with you and we finally made it!

I still hAve no idea what to expect so always love to hear what others go through. I guess since you were already dilating and with a short cervix it didn't take long for things to progress huh? I fear that I might be in the same situation, and I definitely want an epidural as I have zero tolerance for pain. It must have been pretty scary. well he is absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure worth the journey.

Will you still be posting on baby and bump? I don't suppose you'll be in this thread any more, but if you still post I'd like to continue to follow your stories. Do you have a blog?


----------



## lch28

Hello ladies
I was hoping to join this thread. I lost my baby girl in February at 23 weeks. I am now 20 weeks and was told my cervix is shortening and funnelling, 2.5 cm, at my 20 week scan :cry: i am so scared of losing my baby again. I am having a baby boy. So today is day 4 of bed rest. Hoping to hear other peoples experiences

curri we have never talked but congratulations mama ! he is beautiful


----------



## sevilla24

Welcome lch!!! Although I already know your story from another thread, I wanted to welcome you anyway. You will find lots of love and support here... and best of all, some truly inspirational stories. So far, we have found this to be a VERY lucky thread :hugs:


----------



## lch28

:hugs: hello sevilla!!! thanks so much. i am very excited to get to know everyone here. inspirational stories and success stories are my fav. especially since im feeling a bit negative lately.. =[


----------



## brambram

Hi lch and welcome!

Sevilla's right, this has been a very supportive thread. 
Curri's story is what first brought me to this thread - it is very inspirational and gives me hope everyday. My story is similar to hers and hopefully will give you some hope. I have found bedrest and prayers have worked miracles for me.

In summary: at my 20 week scan they saw funnelling and my cervix was only 12mm (1.2cm). They offered to stitch me up but said there were no guarantees. I didn't do the stitch, but instead am taking part in a trial research where they inserted a silicone ring to see if it could replace the surgical stitch procedure in future. Again, no guarantees.
I was sent home as they sAid there was nothing more they could do if baby came before 24 weeks, as baby would not be considered 'viable'. 

I was terrified and in tears. I had an early miscarriage last year and also feared losing another pregnancy, especially since DH and I have been trying for 3 years and I am over the blessed 35 years of age.

At my 24 week scan my cervix had shortened to only 3mm (.3cm!) - now that baby was considered 'viable' I was immediately admitted to hospital and placed on strict bedrest. The fear was that I could go into labour anytime, and baby would have to be taken to intensive care. I was given steriod shots to help mature baby's lungs. I had no time to think and had not prepared to be admitted to hospital. The doctors said that we should try to get to 26 weeks and hopefully if we're lucky maybe 28 weeks. 

Well, we got to 28 weeks and the doctor considered discharging me, however, when they examined me they could now see that my cervix had started to dilate to about 2cm wide and I had bulging membranes (the sac was falling through the opening). Again, I was told that I could go into labour any time. 

The doctors said that it would be a miracle if I got to 32 weeks. Well, here I am 32 weeks And 2 days!

By the way, Did you do the stitch?


----------



## brambram

brambram said:


> Curri that's amazing! Thanks for sharing your story. I cried when I read it, as I feel like ive been on this journey with you and we finally made it!
> 
> I still hAve no idea what to expect so always love to hear what others go through. I guess since you were already dilating and with a short cervix it didn't take long for things to progress huh? I fear that I might be in the same situation, and I definitely want an epidural as I have zero tolerance for pain. It must have been pretty scary. well he is absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure worth the journey.
> 
> Will you still be posting on baby and bump? I don't suppose you'll be in this thread any more, but if you still post I'd like to continue to follow your stories. Do you have a blog?

By the way Curri, when did your waters break? I always fear that I won't know when mine break...and I could be leaking and not know.


----------



## lch28

brambram - wow hun this must all have been such a shock to you. I am so happy to hear that you have made it this far! its just amazing what bed rest can do. I have heard of the the silicone ring. I dont think they are researching that here in the US. My friend had her daughter at 31 weeks and she is how a happy and healthy 8 year old! It must have been so emotional , i wish we could just enjoy your pregnancies instead of worrying every day. major :hugs: to you, soon you will have LO in your arms! 

I did get the stitch, I got an elective one done at 12 weeks because I lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. I had no idea i had an incompetent cervix and one day was bleeding, then i was in labor 8 hours later and she was born. She was beautiful, and tiny with a full head of hair! I think of her every day and know that she watches over me. 

So i was expecting at some point to have my cervix shorten I guess. at 16 weeks it was 4cm so i was soo happy with that! At 20 weeks, we found out it was a baby boy! Then i found out that my cervix is 2.5 cm and funneling at the top of my stitch. I also found out the baby has pyelectesis. His kidneys are not functioning well. I am told its normal and will resolve itself most likely during pregnancy. I was extremely overwhelmed with all the bad news at once. One of the fetal medicine dr's came in to talk to me about everything and she told me to go on immediate modified bed rest and my dr would call me today. This was on thursday. Now here I am on bed rest. Its hard, I am alone in this pregnancy right now (my fiancee and I broke up around when i was 15 weeks) so financially it's almost impossible for me. I have the most wonderful family who are supporting my every need. I am so so happy to be pregnant with my rainbow. At the same time I dont know what i would even do with myself if something devastating happens again. I try not to think that way. I am also on progesterone injections once a week. I am hoping this and my stitch will help me carry hopefully to term.. Ill know more at my next cervical scan which is on Friday. Then i see my OB Monday so i can bombard him with my list of questions i have created in bed!


----------



## sevilla24

Just to add another success story... 

I wanted to let you know that with DD my cervix was less than 2 cm and funneling - with no stitch I was put on bed rest around 28 weeks. I made it to 37 weeks and 5 days with her when my water broke on the way to the toilet in the middle of the night :) All just because of bed rest!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram* ~ I have no idea if that is why I went in to labor that quick. I think that may have been from being checked three times earlier that day at the hospital. Going into labor and delivering with out an epidural was a huge worry for me also. I have no pain tolerance, myself! I could never have imagined giving birth with out medicine. Just know that if that were to happen to you, you will be able to manage. It sucks, but the pain does go away right after he is born. My waters never broke!! They had to break my waters when I hit 10 cm!!! Crazy, huh? I thought I was leaking since I was about 28 weeks. I kept getting the fluid checked around my baby. I cannot wait to hear your labor story!! I will still be following this thread, that way I can keep up with you ladies and if there are anymore woman that join that need some positive stories I can help. I am going to start a parenting journal on here very soon!! I will let you know when I get it going. 

*Ich* ~ Thank you so much!! That little boy was hard work. I was on bed rest for 3 1/2 months! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 2.5 cm is scary, but totally doable hun! Just be sure to take the bed rest seriously. It is awesome that you have family that are able to help you out!! I am not sure if you know my story from earlier posts, if not I am more that happy to share with you!


----------



## lch28

sevilla thats amazing. and this time your cervix has stayed nice and long!! i was hoping maybe mine would do that this time . lol. apparently not... my doctor said i have severe cervical incompetence after looking at the scan..

curri id love to hear your story.


sometimes im scared im not beign careful enough. I live with my mom and shes gone from 7 am to 7 pm.. so i have to get up to heat up a quick meal.. i go to the bathroom like once a hour.. and i also have been sitting in my recliner sometimes instead of the bed. is all of this okay?


----------



## brambram

lch28 said:


> brambram - wow hun this must all have been such a shock to you. I am so happy to hear that you have made it this far! its just amazing what bed rest can do. I have heard of the the silicone ring. I dont think they are researching that here in the US. My friend had her daughter at 31 weeks and she is how a happy and healthy 8 year old! It must have been so emotional , i wish we could just enjoy your pregnancies instead of worrying every day. major :hugs: to you, soon you will have LO in your arms!
> 
> I did get the stitch, I got an elective one done at 12 weeks because I lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. I had no idea i had an incompetent cervix and one day was bleeding, then i was in labor 8 hours later and she was born. She was beautiful, and tiny with a full head of hair! I think of her every day and know that she watches over me.
> 
> So i was expecting at some point to have my cervix shorten I guess. at 16 weeks it was 4cm so i was soo happy with that! At 20 weeks, we found out it was a baby boy! Then i found out that my cervix is 2.5 cm and funneling at the top of my stitch. I also found out the baby has pyelectesis. His kidneys are not functioning well. I am told its normal and will resolve itself most likely during pregnancy. I was extremely overwhelmed with all the bad news at once. One of the fetal medicine dr's came in to talk to me about everything and she told me to go on immediate modified bed rest and my dr would call me today. This was on thursday. Now here I am on bed rest. Its hard, I am alone in this pregnancy right now (my fiancee and I broke up around when i was 15 weeks) so financially it's almost impossible for me. I have the most wonderful family who are supporting my every need. I am so so happy to be pregnant with my rainbow. At the same time I dont know what i would even do with myself if something devastating happens again. I try not to think that way. I am also on progesterone injections once a week. I am hoping this and my stitch will help me carry hopefully to term.. Ill know more at my next cervical scan which is on Friday. Then i see my OB Monday so i can bombard him with my list of questions i have created in bed!

@Lch, your story is heartbreaking. I am so sorry about your loss and the breakup with your fiancé. Thank God you have a supportive family. I think with the stitch in place this time around you are in a much better position, and as Curri says, though it's scary, 2.5cm isn't that bad and you can totally get there. Try to remain positive (easier said than done, I know). I found it helped me to have short goals in mind...don't think about the 40 week due date...right now just try to get to 24 weeks, which is just a couple of weeks away.

In terms of bedrest, I got so much conflicting information, even by the doctors themselves. They didn't prescribe bedrest for me until I was 24 weeks and down to 3mm. And even then some doctors were telling me there is no medical evidence that bedrest helps, as baby will come when baby is ready and they were concerned I would get blood clots and circulation issues. While other doctors were saying that they believed bedrest helped to reduce gravity and pressure on the cervix. I was totally confused. But from reading other experiences on here, I believe in bedrest! Even if it is all in my mind, it works. It is hard...I do sit up and walk around minimally, just to keep my circulation going...but for the most part, I'm lying down.


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> *Bram* ~ I have no idea if that is why I went in to labor that quick. I think that may have been from being checked three times earlier that day at the hospital. Going into labor and delivering with out an epidural was a huge worry for me also. I have no pain tolerance, myself! I could never have imagined giving birth with out medicine. Just know that if that were to happen to you, you will be able to manage. It sucks, but the pain does go away right after he is born. My waters never broke!! They had to break my waters when I hit 10 cm!!! Crazy, huh? I thought I was leaking since I was about 28 weeks. I kept getting the fluid checked around my baby. I cannot wait to hear your labor story!! I will still be following this thread, that way I can keep up with you ladies and if there are anymore woman that join that need some positive stories I can help. I am going to start a parenting journal on here very soon!! I will let you know when I get it going.
> 
> *Ich* ~ Thank you so much!! That little boy was hard work. I was on bed rest for 3 1/2 months! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 2.5 cm is scary, but totally doable hun! Just be sure to take the bed rest seriously. It is awesome that you have family that are able to help you out!! I am not sure if you know my story from earlier posts, if not I am more that happy to share with you!

Curri, I was wondering if you'd have time to post with new baby in tow :). Do keep in touch. I am amazed about your waters - well, about your entire story really. Because of this bulging membranes thing, I keep thinking my waters are gonna give any minute.

Oh yes, I forgot thatSevilla had short cervix and no stitch....and did so well. So @lch, which a stitch in place the outlook is even better.


----------



## lch28

Thanks hun.. seeing everyone so close to term makes me feel a lot better and very hopeful. I guess hearing that it shortened I kind of felt doomed but I am feeling better. I just hope it doesn't get shorter. I have another scan Friday. Is it possible for the cervix to grow? That'd be awesome. I just keep praying everynight that I will carry to term. I can't go through another loss


----------



## sevilla24

I have heard of cervixes getting longer.... you never know!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been able to write in so long. I've been reading from my cell, but trying to post from there is a nightmare!

Curri- Congratulaitons!!! :happydance:I'm so beyond thrilled and excited for you! Your little one is absolutely beautiful! :cloud9: 

Servilla- I'm so glad things are still going so well for you! A Hike!!- Wow! That is amazing. :happydance: 

Bram- 32 weeks is such a wonderful milestone! Keep on proving those doctors wrong honey. I'm so happy that you're still hanging in there :thumbup:

Lch- Welcome to the thread hun. I'm so sorry about the loss of your little one as well as the news about your fiance. Hang in there and be strong. The ladies on this thread are just wonderful and so sweet. Progesterone and bedrest really do work wonders. You're in my thoughts and prayers- I'll be following to see how you continue to progress with your little rainbow!

As for me- We scheduled an induction date today. Who knew?!?! I thought for sure this little one was coming early and so did everyone else. I can't believe I'm so close to meeting my little boy. Infact, My cervix has been so slow to progress since I was using progesterone suppositories that I've been working to try and get him out at home. :haha: Pineapple, walking, ball bouncing, stairs, even evening primrose oil. Nothing works! Anyhow, baby Hunter should be (if everything goes according to plan) born on 10/11/12. :cloud9: You are all in my thoughts and I look forward to reading more updates. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. again i just love to see 38 weeks on your ticker. i will just feel so overjoyed to make it that far. I decided to look forward to V day first! i wanted to do suppositories, but my doc insisted on the shots. oh well. i am praying for good news at my scan on friday. last time, it was 2.5 cm and funneling (not all the way to the stitch though) then i have an OB appt on monday. I have so many questions for him! i love him lol. i got a new doctor after I lost Sophia because (and i am never one to point fingers) they just refused to listen to any of my concerns. my new ob is high risk and i just love him


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Ich* ~ My story, sorry that it is a bit long...

Back at 20 weeks I went in for my routine scan to find out the sex of my baby. At the end of the appt I was told that I have a short cervix and that I needed to go immediately to L&D. The whole way there I remember crying my eyes out and thinking I was going to have my baby way, way to early. I was throughly checked at the hospital and I found out that my cervix was only 1 mm, yes, only 1 mm and my water bags were bulging!! I cannot explain how I felt at that time. Crushed would be putting it lightly. My doctor told me my options and a cerclage was one of them; however with how short my cervix was and the fact that my bags were bulging there was a greater chance that he could pop the bag. My husband and I decided to just do bed rest and progesterone suppositories. I scoured the internet hoping to find a case like mine to see if there was hope. The forums were few and far between since my cervix was so little. I did find a couple stories that truly helped me. 

At my 23 week appt I found out that my cervix had elongated. Yes it is possible, but if yours doesn't get elongated at your next appt don't get discouraged, you are still at a decent length!! I believe that it was from being on bed rest that my cervix had done that. I went from 1 mm to 7-8 mm!!! I was so happy! It's crazy that I was so happy about 7 mm. I ended up going into L&D when I was 23 weeks 6 days for cramping. They did a ffn test on me to see if I have a chance of delivering in the next 2 weeks!! (I am not sure if you know much about those tests, but they can be preformed after 24 weeks. It checks for a protein that is secreted when a woman is about to go into labor.) It is not very accurate. I had a positive so they admitted me into L&D. They gave me steroid shots to help mature the lungs. I was so scared that I was going to go into labor within those two weeks. It was the longest two weeks ever. After 8 days they checked my cervix, which was still holding at 7 mm, and since there was no change they sent me home to continue bed rest. 

The days slowly went by and it was a relief every day to make it through. I was steadily hitting my milestones, 24 28, 32 and so on. I had bumps along the way, a lot of stressing about cramping, wondering if it was preterm labor and if my fluid levels were okay around the baby and also if I was leaking fluid. I made probably about 7-8 trips to L&D. My doctor told me if I feel anything different that what I normally feel to just go in to the hospital. So they got to know me pretty good around there actually!! lol. 

The last check I had was at, I believe, 29-30 weeks and my cervix was still holding strong at 7 mm!! At 34 weeks I was released from bed rest (3 1/2 months later!!!) and I was expected to go into labor at anytime from my doctor. I kept surprising him every week when I would show up for my appointment. Finally at 39 weeks exactly I went into labor. 

With my next pregnancy I will hopefully be getting the cerclage early. Since you got it early that is great! They have a greater chance to help when placed early. I hope this eases your mind a little. I look forward to seeing you hit those same milestones :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Ich* ~ Also, with my bed rest, I drank a gallon of water a day. I would get up to use the restroom at least once an hour. I would make myself breakfast (just cereal) and a very quick lunch. I would have to wait for dinner until my husband got home from work. I would lay in bed and lay horizontal as possible. I would sit up for maybe a couple hours a day. I took a shower ever other day. I was very pre cautious with doing anything. 

Please let me know how your check goes on Friday, I look forward to hearing some good news from you!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bram ~ I kept thinking the same thing!! I would always wonder, if I bend down to get this will it be the time my waters break? 

Meaggers ~ That is so fantastic!! I am so glad that you have been doing well! It is so crazy to think that we were so worried that we would deliver early and here we are getting inductions scheduled! Awesome induction day, by the way! I was working on getting my little one out also. I bounced on that dang on ball for about 2 hours a day. I don't know if it helped or not. Good luck, and I hope you can get your little one to come before the induction! Please let us know your birth story :)


----------



## lch28

thanks so much for sharing your story hun . it is truly inspirational. I know how horrible it must have been to hear that your cervix was so short and your bags were bulging. When I was told I was 4cm dilated and too far into labor to stop anything i was just devastated. I think that the entire building heard me sobbing. I constantly wonder what could have been if my doctors listened to me. I knew something was wrong and called every day for 2 weeks. They wouldn't see me and said L&D wouldnt either because I was not 24 weeks yet. To just relax, and I am doing more damage to my baby by stressing. Well, low and behold 5 days later i was bleeding and told there was nothing they could or would do for me. I remember after Sophia was born I blamed myself, i thought i should have been more persistant to be seen, i should have switched doctors, went to the ER.. i just needed to be mad at someone so i chose myself..

that is amazing your cervix elongated! I would be thrilled, Ill also be happy if it stays the same length. I have to admit if it shortens i am going to be totally freaked..

i am so so so glad that you carried to term and have your LO. I have so much hope for me and my future with my son and I pray to god everyday to look over me and my baby. I hope that my cerclage does the trick, combined with bed rest and progesterone. I am soo thankful for my doctor. He has been so amazing, even gave me his private email that goes directly to his cell in case I have an emergency and prefer to speak to him over the on call doc (he did this cause i called the on call doc when i was 18 weeks cause i thought i was losing plug, doctor proceeded to tell me there is no plug to lose at 18 weeks and laughed at me) ... OF COURSE THERE IS! my doctor was not happy with that. thanks again hun for sharing your story and im so happy i have found support here


----------



## lch28

i get up to make breakfast, i get up to pee every hour also! i also have to get up and feed my kitty. i shower every other day and bring a stool in! lol .

is it good for your cervix to drink a lot of water? i drink 80 oz a day and even that is hard for me lol


----------



## sevilla24

*Meaggers*!!!!! :hugs: I was so excited to read a post from you :happydance: Was hoping everything was okay since we hadn't heard from you. I totally understand the posting from your phone thing.

THIS IS WHAT I MEAN about it being a lucky thread. Look at all of us incompetent cervix ladies finding ourselves at FULL TERM trying to find ways to induce labor. It's just crazy. And wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## sevilla24

Curri - even though I knew your story, it's still inspirational to read it again :flower:

lch - looking forward to your update on Friday. Sounds like you are in GREAT hands with this new doctor. Keep doing what you are doing and drinking that water :winkwink:

brambram how are you doing? :hi:

AFM - Not much. Went to the doctors yesterday and everything is going just fine :happydance: Can't believe I am just about 34 weeks.


----------



## Currituckgirl

lch28 said:


> thanks so much for sharing your story hun . it is truly inspirational. I know how horrible it must have been to hear that your cervix was so short and your bags were bulging. When I was told I was 4cm dilated and too far into labor to stop anything i was just devastated. I think that the entire building heard me sobbing. I constantly wonder what could have been if my doctors listened to me. I knew something was wrong and called every day for 2 weeks. They wouldn't see me and said L&D wouldnt either because I was not 24 weeks yet. To just relax, and I am doing more damage to my baby by stressing. Well, low and behold 5 days later i was bleeding and told there was nothing they could or would do for me. I remember after Sophia was born I blamed myself, i thought i should have been more persistant to be seen, i should have switched doctors, went to the ER.. i just needed to be mad at someone so i chose myself..
> 
> that is amazing your cervix elongated! I would be thrilled, Ill also be happy if it stays the same length. I have to admit if it shortens i am going to be totally freaked..
> 
> i am so so so glad that you carried to term and have your LO. I have so much hope for me and my future with my son and I pray to god everyday to look over me and my baby. I hope that my cerclage does the trick, combined with bed rest and progesterone. I am soo thankful for my doctor. He has been so amazing, even gave me his private email that goes directly to his cell in case I have an emergency and prefer to speak to him over the on call doc (he did this cause i called the on call doc when i was 18 weeks cause i thought i was losing plug, doctor proceeded to tell me there is no plug to lose at 18 weeks and laughed at me) ... OF COURSE THERE IS! my doctor was not happy with that. thanks again hun for sharing your story and im so happy i have found support here

Oh Ich, you should never blame yourself, love! You were listening to your doctor, which we tend to do since they "know best". I am so incredibly sorry to hear that. :hugs:

That is so fabulous that your doctor is so attentive. If only they were all like that! I have confidence that you will go to term and probably even past it. Your cerclage had been placed at the best time!!!

The reason for drinking a lot of water is to keep your uterus from contracting. If you get dehydrated it can cause it to contract. I was told to drink lots of water, so I went with a gallon a day. It was easy to keep track of, I had a milk gallon that my husband would fill up so that I wouldn't have to keep getting up to get more water.


----------



## lch28

it is amazing sevilla! and truly inspirational.

i get so happy to think of making it to term!! lol. i cant wait till V DAY! i only drink 10 glasses a day. maybe i should drink more. that might be difficult!


----------



## brambram

Hi everyone...

@meaggers - I was so excited to see your post also. I went looking for you on an October thread (where I didn't belong) because I wanted to know if you held out. It's amazing to see how far you made it. Sooo happy for you!!! Let us know when baby comes.

@curri - I loved reading your story again - especially now that we know the happy ending. 

@lch - my cervix did go from 3mm to 6mm after 4 weeks bedrest, so I guess it can grow. Though I asked the doctor before and they told me it couldn't. But you are no where near that short, so even if yours doesn't grow, you've still got enough. Fingers x it stays the same. And as others have said, you got the stitch in place early this time. :)

@Sevilla - you're 34 weeks now!! Yay! 

I'm doing the same, nothing much has changed.


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Ich* ~ 8 glasses a day is what is recommended. I tried to do that but I would lose count during the day! lol. That's why a gallon was easier for me to keep track of it. 10 glasses should be plenty! Good luck tomorrow at your check up. I hope to hear good news from you!

*Bram* ~ That's how it was for me towards the end, no changes and not much to update until I got closer to my due date. I am so relieved you have made it this far. You are almost 33 weeks!! It seems like the weeks have flown by!

*Sevilla* ~ 34 weeks!! Only 6 more weeks!!!! Are you ready?!


----------



## sevilla24

Am I ready???? NOPE!!!!!!! I was way more prepared with DD. Oh well. Curri I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new avatar picture. He is just so sweet :) lch - please let us know how your appointment goes!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. im really nervous and last night i had a nightmare i started bleeding :cry: i will def update you all tomorow, appointment is at 2:30. thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## brambram

@lch I think my time zone is ahead of yours, tough I'm not sure how much. Hope everything goes well at our scan. Keep us posted.

Yes, there should definitely be a 'like/love' button, as Curri I'm really loving your avatar too. I am getting a bit bored now, and doctors and nurses must be bored of me too. I think they may send me home if I get to 34 weeks...fingers x'ed.

@Sevilla - packed your bags?


----------



## lch28

curri i also love your avatar!

hey ladies.. just a quick update.. my cervix stayed the same length as last week! actually 2.7 cm. i am still on bed rest, but the doctor said everything looks great and he is very confident about my pregnancy. feel like i can relax a tiny bit.

weird thing though.. they said i dont need to get it checked again until 28 weeks. do you think i should request it checked sooner? he said if i was getting ready for labor it would have shortened significantly in the past week and it didnt. i just feel like id rather know exactly whats going on


----------



## sevilla24

lch YAAAAAAAAAY!!!! :happydance::happydance: Oh I am just so happy for you. Sounds like things are going great. Honestly, with mine, they stopped checking around 22 weeks too, then checked again at 28 weeks... so it sounds completely normal. Because "technically" they have caught it in time, and if there were to be issues with the stitch, they'd probably already have presented themselves? I think you should just keep on resting and feel confident in your stitch :hugs:

Bram.... every night I go to bed thinking "hmmm, I should probably pack my hospital bag AND put the infant car seat into the car next to DD's big girl car seat" but, alas, I procrastinate. I keep thinking I will do it at 36 weeks. I don't want to look at the packed bag for the next month if I end up going to term OR OVER :dohh:


----------



## calypso

I have been insanely busy lately. I try to keep up.

Curri, congrats, so happy for you and your darling son!

Everyone else, glad you are all pregs and doing well! Will try to steal some time soon to do better posts. I still think of you ladies often.


----------



## sevilla24

Calypso I just read in your signature about your DD's party pictures so I HAD to go check them out...... HOW ADORABLE IS THAT LITTLE BIRTHDAY OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwwww she is just so, so, so precious :) Sounds like you guys had a fabulous day!!


----------



## calypso

Thanks, Sevilla! A couple of pages after that should be the proofs from the studio. <3


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Ich* ~ That is fabulous news! I am so happy for you. If you are nervous about waiting to 28 weeks, I would mention that to the doctor. He/she may be able to squeeze you in for a check just for your sake. I wouldn't worry to much about it, it seems to be stable :) 

*Calypso* ~ Thank you for the congrats! It was a heck of a ride. Thank you for helping me through that tough time. I really held on to your story since it was so close to mine. I really appreciate it:hugs: Your daughter looks so cute! I saw the pics of the birthday party and the studio shots. They all looked fabulous!! 

*Sevilla* ~I know exactly how you feel about packing a bag and having to look at it for a month or more. I have packed a bad, and when I went into labor suddenly my husband was running around like a chicken with his head cut off trying to get all of what I needed in the bag. It was cute to see him like that. 

*Bram* ~ Hopefully you will be able to go home at 34 weeks... My fingers are crossed for you. I would think you would be able to.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. i am seeing him today so will mention it..

sometimes i get cramps and it feels like its right in my cervix. is that normal? sometimes after it my belly gets hard. are these braxton hicks?? i was scared it was contractions last night =[


----------



## calypso

Curri, are you starting a journal? Would love to read it if you do.

Had some family pics taken yesterday, they were meant to be of just my hubs and I but our little princess is too darn cute and ended up being the star of the show as always. I will post one here when I get a chance!

lch - def talk to your dr. Stay hydrated. I would not sit on the couch or anything. I wouldn't get food either. Bedrest made us creative. We had a cooler with all the necessary items in addition to what my husband made me for breakfast and dinner (and sometimes lunch). These few weeks are critical and you want to take extraordinary measures just in case you are having contractions. Good luck.


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> thanks hun.. i am seeing him today so will mention it..
> 
> sometimes i get cramps and it feels like its right in my cervix. is that normal? sometimes after it my belly gets hard. are these braxton hicks?? i was scared it was contractions last night =[

lch - I am the self-proclaimed queen of braxton hicks :winkwink: They have plagued me intensely starting in the second tri for both pregnancies... and what you are describing sounds extremely similar. According to my midwife, they don't do anything to bring on labor :hugs: But of course, as always, you can call your doctor to put your mind at ease. With such a traumatic thing happen to you with your first pregnancy, I am sure your new doctor will understand if you want to be overly cautious and get things checked out!!

Curri - that is so cute about your husband with the hospital bag :haha:


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Calypso* ~ I am going to start a journal, hopefully tomorrow! I would say tonight, but sleep is calling my name :) I will post on here to let you ladies know when I start it. 

*Ich* ~ What did your doctor say yesterday about getting another scan in before 28 weeks?

*Bram* ~ How are you holding up hun?


----------



## lch28

hey hun.. he said to come see him next week and the week after and depending how my cervix feels to him he'll send me for another..

i had a scare last night. i got up and felt a gush of fluid and went to L&D. it was not my waters thank god. it was just a bunch of discharge from a yeast infection. i was terrified =[ im still having so much discharge but have been told its from the infection..

anyway i have a question. this has been happening since 16 weeks maybe.. every few days ill get some snot like discharge on my tp. usually after a BM. ive been to the dr twice about it and he says its not my mucus plug but i feel like it is. i got some today also. its nevre bloody but before i lost sophia i lost my plug and it was not bloody. has anyone experienced this and had it be normal? can this just be normal cm? its not a huge amount. just little bits on the toilet paper..


----------



## calypso

Are you on vag suppositories? That could be discharge from them. Also, if you hav it after bms and think you are straining too much, ask your dr. Mine kept me on stool softeners and pills to regulate me so I went quick and easy and never strained.


----------



## lch28

hey no im on progesterone injections.. the stool softeners are a good idea. is it bad to strain?


----------



## calypso

Straining is bad. When you are pushing during labor it's the same pushing like for a poop. So if your cervix is short/dilated then "pushing" aka straining could be no good.


----------



## sevilla24

wish I could offer some advice... but I have not had that discharge. keep us posted!


----------



## brambram

Hi ladies,

Havent been on in a while...and nothing much to report. 

@lch, you've had a few questions since I've been gone. 

I had a gush of something when I went to the toilet before as well, around 22 weeks, and went to the day assessment unit. They said it wasn't amniotic fluid, but they couldn't say what it was. I assumed it was a build up of the progesterone as I was inserting the suppositories vaginally. However, I have also had 3 bouts of thrush this pregnancy, and could have also been discharge from that. 

In terms of tightenings, I get them also. Since around 22 weeks. I used to get them maybe 2 times a day, now it's more frequent....my midwife says that if it were labour I would be in pain andthey would come more frequently and closer together. They were not painful per say, just uncomfortable and scary. I m kind of used to them now, but still afraid that I might think I am having Braxton hicks when the real thing happens. Most people I ask how will I know when I'm in labour and having the real thing say "you will know". Hope they are right. 

Also, Straining is a no no for us IC girls...I echo what calypso said.

I still think you are in a good position in terms of your length. It has held up so far, so I am not sure if you would need to be checked often. My doctor feels the less she is prodding and poking down there the better. I wanted to do another ffn test to see I would be going into labour, in case they discharge me, but she said she would have a think about it as she wasn't sure if it would be of much use or just irritate my cervix. 

Everyone else, hope things are gong well.

@curri, would love to read your journal. You have such a story to tell as you were the only one I found who had a cervix shorter than mine, and was so encouraging for me. 

@calypso, good to see you.

@sevilla, is that right, 35 weeks tomorrow? Yay! Must feel so good.

AFM - I'm still here, not sure if I want to stay in hospital or go home. Every day I change my mind. Just get fed up sometimes, but trying to remain positive. 9 months is a heck of a loooong time, especially when you've been on edge for most of it. Ah well. Must keep the end prize in mind!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i eat a lot of fiber so normall dont strain anyway but may just take stool softener every day. should i consult my dr before doing that?


brambram thanks for the response :hugs: i was surprised to hear i had a yeast infection. ive had them before and def knew that i had one. this time i wasn't even itchy or anything. but i was so so so happy to hear it wasn't my waters. felt a bit worried about all the prodding they did around there. im seeing my doc next week so i think then he will decide if i should get another length check, he was on vaca this week so i saw the nurse practitioner. i always get scary tightenings and pains. they freak me out but i just need to listen to what my doctor says more, its normal


----------



## Currituckgirl

Pregnancy journel is up and running :) Now I just have to figure out how to get it in my signature lol!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ong-road-but-am-finally-mom.html#post22066463


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Ich* ~ You are able to take stool softeners. I was actually taking two a day, one in the morning and another at night!! Thank goodness for them! lol. You are almost 22 weeks!! Woohoo!! 

*Bram* ~ You are almost 34 weeks!!! That is so fabulous!!!!!!! I hope whatever they decide to do about being sent home or not, you are comfortable and happy with it.


----------



## Mumzie3

Been a while since i have been here....m almost 36 weeks and have been having cramping, major mood swings, nausea, swelling feet, diarrhea....and i can sometimes feel the stitch pulling, like its gonna rip or something, whats going on?


----------



## lch28

= [=[ oh no. i had an orgasm in my sleep. what the hell?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?
im totally freaking out. im not bleeding or anything.. but i feel crampy. what should i do??? when i started bleeding when i lost sophia, it was right after bd. :cry:


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> = [=[ oh no. i had an orgasm in my sleep. what the hell?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?
> im totally freaking out. im not bleeding or anything.. but i feel crampy. what should i do??? when i started bleeding when i lost sophia, it was right after bd. :cry:

Try and relax, just STAY laying down for the day and drink tons of water!!!!! Try not to panic :hugs:


----------



## lch28

well so far evreything is fine.. but now if i get a cramp which i have all the time anyways i freak out.. what if the contraction of the orgasm caused my cervix to shorten and dialate and the stitch is going to rip.

which brings me to my other question. will i know if the stitch is ripping my cervix?


----------



## lch28

so i was just sitting here in my recliner for a bit and i got these stabbing pains in my cervix. they lasted for about 5 minutes. i drank some water and it went away..


should i call my doctor now? or in the morning and ask to be seen? im terrified that its my stitch ripping.. or something awful like that. its 11 pm here.. pretty late.. has anyone experienced this?


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> so i was just sitting here in my recliner for a bit and i got these stabbing pains in my cervix. they lasted for about 5 minutes. i drank some water and it went away..
> 
> 
> should i call my doctor now? or in the morning and ask to be seen? im terrified that its my stitch ripping.. or something awful like that. its 11 pm here.. pretty late.. has anyone experienced this?

What did you end up doing??? Hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i called and went right in. cervix is closed and thick, baby is well..

today i was standing for almost 30 minutes because my car got towed=[ so im worried


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies, 
I hope everyone is doing well. I've been keeping up with everyone anytime I can log in. I just wanted to let everyone know that I had little Hunter on Thursday via emergency c-section. The induction I was in labor for 13 hours (contracting every 1 1/2 mins) and was only able to advance to 4 1/2 cm before his heart rate began to crash and my blood pressure went through the roof. The doctor said we had 10 minutes to get him out. They didn't have time to get me completely numb so the procedure was a little rough to say the least. Come to find out my pelvic opening was entirely too narrow for his head to be able to pass through and he was horribly stuck in my pelvis. Other than the scarry event Hunter came out healthy as a horse, scoring 9s on his apgars! He weighed 7lbs 10oz and was 20 1/2 inches long. He's an absolute blessing and I can't believe that I'm a mommy!! :cloud9:
Please hang in there and just rest as much as possible. The end result is the most amazing thing I've ever felt in my life and is well worth the bed rest, progesterone hassle, and days of worry. So stay strong. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







45302_3864473416845_1447347037_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calypso

YAY! Congrats mama, he is adorable!


----------



## lch28

congrats hun!!! hes beautiful!


----------



## brambram

Yay! Congratulations meaggers! How ironic that we try so long to keep them in and then we can't get them out! He is adorable. Sorry about the ordeal but thank God for your little miracle!


----------



## brambram

lch28 said:


> = [=[ oh no. i had an orgasm in my sleep. what the hell?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?
> im totally freaking out. im not bleeding or anything.. but i feel crampy. what should i do??? when i started bleeding when i lost sophia, it was right after bd. :cry:

Lol
This has happened to me about 3 times since on bed rest. It's never happened to me before! And I freaked out every time cause I got tightenings after. But I don't think it's anything to worry about...


----------



## lch28

it happened again last night. i must be losing my mind.. it totally freaks me out.. but i saw my dr yesterday and my cervix looked good so i wasnt as freaked out last night .. but this can not be happening every night!


----------



## sevilla24

lch - so glad things are going well :hugs: I know how much things must freak you out during these weeks that you lost Sophia :hugs: So, don't ever worry about getting things checked out to put your mind at ease

meaggers - YAYAYAYAYYYYY!!!! And to think, you were the one to start this thread in the first place :happydance: He is just beautiful - and despite not the best birth experience, he came out perfect!!!

I had an appointment today and I am measuring 36 1/2 weeks along (a little ahead!!) and am 1.5 cm dilated and 50% thinned out. I know this doesn't mean much, as I could walk around like that for weeks and weeks... but still, it tells me the end is in sight!!! How blessed is this thread!?!?!?!?  :cloud9: love it!!!


----------



## lch28

awesome news sevilla :thumbup:

i def will relax more in a months time or so..


----------



## lch28

question for all you ladies..

well i am now in the same week I was when i lost sophia so i am very worried :cry: anyway, the past few days when i go from sitting - standing position i feel some pain/pressure. Also sometimes if i change positions it just kinda hurts down there. Is this normal or should i be really concerned???


----------



## sevilla24

I think it is SO normal for you to be worried this week. I think once you get past this week and the memories you will find yourself able to relax at least a little bit. What you are experiencing sounds COMPLETELY normal to me. As the baby grows you are going to feel more and more pressure each week. Especially when the baby is laying in just the right position, or decides to kick you in your cervix etc. But so far your doctors have confirmed that your stitch is doing it's job, so I think you should just trust in that. This week is undoubtedly going to be hard for you to get through, so just take it EXTRA easy. And it you are so stressed and anxious about it, then of course call your doctor, I am sure he will understand that this is a tough week for you.

Hang in there :hugs: this worry will all be worth it :baby:


----------



## lch28

thanks so much sevilla. i normally freak over ever twinge and cramp but now this week thats magnified like 184728118 times..i will most def relax after this week, and also V day! i guess im in for a lot of pains ive nevre experienced, ive nevre been in the third tri before and tbh was quite comfy with Sophia.. i was much smaller then i am now


----------



## brambram

Hi lch,
I agree with Sevilla. This week is gonna be tough for you, understandably. But you are almost at v day - 4 days to go! I feel pressure down there all the time, but don't know why. LO is lying very low and has been for sometime so midwife says that could be contributing, but she also said it was common to feel pressure as the weight of baby increases. Always best to get reassurance from doctors/midwife though.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. I'm feeling a bit bette as each day goes the pressure also went away! weird. I just really am looking forward to reaching 30+ weeks


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi Ladies!! I am so so glad to see all of you holding strong :) 

*Ich* ~ You are just about 24 weeks!!!!! That is so fabulous! I am so happy for you. I am sorry this week has been rough for you, I cannot imagine the anxiousness that you are feeling. As far as the orgasms, I would get those also (I actually had probably about 10 or so, I guess lack of sex does crazy things to my dreams:blush:) and worry so much, but nothing ever came of them. The pain and pressure is normal. I was always told that if it feels like the baby is coming out then it is time to worry. I love your profile picture!!

*Bram* ~ Did they end up discharging you from the hospital? You are almost 36 weeks!!!!! Geez, where does the time go? It seems like yesterday you came onto this thread. Are you all ready for labor?

*Sevilla* ~ 37 weeks... here in a couple of weeks I will be looking forward to hearing your birth story! 

*Meaggers* ~ Congratulations sweetie!!!!!! Your little one is so precious! I am so happy for you! I am sorry your labor was rough! Geez, I cannot imagine how it must have felt to not be numbed up all the way for a c-section. It is amazing what our bodies can tolerate when it comes time. It is true that no matter how much pain you are in, in the end when you see your little one that is all that matters and the pain goes away.


----------



## brambram

Currituckgirl said:


> Hi Ladies!! I am so so glad to see all of you holding strong :)
> 
> *Ich* ~ You are just about 24 weeks!!!!! That is so fabulous! I am so happy for you. I am sorry this week has been rough for you, I cannot imagine the anxiousness that you are feeling. As far as the orgasms, I would get those also (I actually had probably about 10 or so, I guess lack of sex does crazy things to my dreams:blush:) and worry so much, but nothing ever came of them. The pain and pressure is normal. I was always told that if it feels like the baby is coming out then it is time to worry. I love your profile picture!!
> 
> *Bram* ~ Did they end up discharging you from the hospital? You are almost 36 weeks!!!!! Geez, where does the time go? It seems like yesterday you came onto this thread. Are you all ready for labor?
> 
> *Sevilla* ~ 37 weeks... here in a couple of weeks I will be looking forward to hearing your birth story!
> 
> *Meaggers* ~ Congratulations sweetie!!!!!! Your little one is so precious! I am so happy for you! I am sorry your labor was rough! Geez, I cannot imagine how it must have felt to not be numbed up all the way for a c-section. It is amazing what our bodies can tolerate when it comes time. It is true that no matter how much pain you are in, in the end when you see your little one that is all that matters and the pain goes away.

Omg Curri your avatar is to die for!!!! I love it.

Yes, they did discharge me from hospital at 34 weeks and the day I was packing up my (3 months worth of) stuff, I started having contractions, maybe 4-5 an hour. I wasn't timing them, but it definitely wasn't anything I'd felt before...I've had the occasional braxton hicks, but this was more regular and a bit more intense. I wouldn't say it was extremely painful, only slightly. And I remembered your story that you thought you were having Braxton hicks, which turned out to be labour. 
Of course I panicked, and when they put me on the monitor we saw that the contractions were coming every 5 minutes! As it was regular the midwife said she wasn't sending me home!

They gave me pain killers and said if the pain stopped, then it wasnt labour and i could get some sleep. The next day it went away! I have no idea what that was, but I finally came home a week ago now! Im back to having the odd braxton hick throughout the day, but not regularly. I have been told to remain on bed rest til 37 weeks, and come in if i feel anything, as baby could still come any minute. Just like you, I can't believe I've come this far...36 weeks in 2 days!! Unreal.


----------



## lch28

thanks curri! i love your pic too! how adorable :hugs: 
tomorrow is V day!! im so happy. yeah, those bed time O's really scared me.. havent had one since. I have a cervical check on Monday, just an internal not a length check so those always put my mind at ease. my next tvu is not until 28 weeks. i requested one sooner but my doc doesnt think its neccesary. boo. he told me to try really hard to trust him and that the stitch is doing its job.. its hard though! 

brambram so happy you are almost 36 weeks hun yay!

today is the day (23+6) I lost Sophia, I feel very mixed emotions about it. I'm sad and scared, but happy to be pregnant with my rainbow.


----------



## sevilla24

Thinking about you today lch :hugs:


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thanks hun! glad its almost over!


----------



## sevilla24

HAPPY V-DAY lch!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks!!!


----------



## brambram

Hi ladies,
Just to let you know that Jayda Rose was born Friday, 26th October at 35 weeks and 6 days weighing 5 pounds 2 ounces. We got discharged from hospital on Thursday as she had to have antibiotics and 18 hours phototherapy for a little jaundice. Apart from that, baby Jayda is doing extremely well, though I'm exhausted :)

Good luck every one!


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww, fab news Bram - so so pleased for you all chick :hugs: Welcome to motherhood sweet, it's exhausting like nothing else you'll do, but in a few months from now everything will fall into place and you'll never look back xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Meaggers (sorry its a bit late in the day honey) - Hunter is beautiful, well done you :happydance:


----------



## calypso

Congrats, Bram!


----------



## sevilla24

Another birth over here!!! November 5th at 3:08 am our second little girl was born!!! Still no name, we are working on it :)


----------



## calypso

Congrats Sevilla!


----------



## lch28

Yay congrats mama!!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hi all, and congrats... I've been through the last few pages, and it looks like several beautiful babies have been born lately.

I was wondering if there are still ladies hanging around in here who have a ways to go? I haven't had time to read all the way through the thread.

At my 25 week U/S, they said my cervix was 'a little short'... I'm pretty sure the measurements I saw were 29 mm (on regular u/s), and then 19 mm when they did a t/v ultrasound to try to get a better look.

I had a fetal fibronectin test a few days later, and that came back negative, thank God, but they're going to monitor pretty closely. Follow-up in a few days (with no measurement, but I assume that he'll check internally to make sure I'm not dilating. Then, we have a followup ultrasound in 2 weeks to check again.  

I'm encouraged by the stories I've read so far, and am hoping to meet some people in the same boat I'm in.


----------



## Currituckgirl

*Bram and Sevilla* ~ CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you ladies :) If you get time please post how your labor was... I love reading about other peoples experiences (or if you have it posted somewhere else let me know)

Mac ~ Congratulations on your pregnancy! I am sorry to hear your cervix is 19mm. Have they placed you on bed rest? Or progesterone? Ich is also 25 weeks.


----------



## lch28

Hi mac congrats on ur pregnancy I am 25 weeks and on mbr. Last length was 2.9 cm at 21 weeks and getting checked again at 28 weeks


----------



## brambram

Hi there
Omg I am soooooo exhausted ..l I just can't keep up! 
Labour was quick and similar toCurri's it's unbelievable..

Had contractions all day - they were about 4 an hour but I discounted them for braxton hicks, as this has happened efore. At about 6pm they started to worry me - as they wouldn't ease up - but they were bare able. .. So i took a taxi to hospital as i was alone at home. As I waited in reception they became more intense and frequent - everY 5 minutes. Didn't get seen until around 8pm when they put me on monitor in a triage room - by this time I was crying for the pain. Around 9pm They removed my silicone ring as they said I was in labour - 2-3cm dilated. They asked me to move to private room and when I got up my waters broke and gushed all over the corridor as I walked to the room...had another 3 contractions on the way and had to stop because of pain. This was now around 10pm...and I was 8cm dilated and begging for epidural, but was told it was too late. 1 hour later, Jayda was born :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's a great story, Bram. I'm glad that things went so quickly for you!

I'm not *technically* on bed rest *yet*, although I have a feeling that if it is any worse at this next check in 2 weeks, I will be. 
As for right now, I've been told not to lift anything heavier than a grocery bag, and 'when I can be off my feet, I should be'... but nothing more specific than that. And he definitely hasn't mentioned anything about progesterone or anything... so I'm at a loss... just kind of trying to take it easy without letting my whole house go to you know where in a hand-basket, lol.


----------



## lch28

so i had my 28 week scan today and dont know how to feel about it..

so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now?


----------



## AllMacsNow

I wish I knew. I'm so sorry this is happening to you.

Did they give you a reason for not doing the steroids now? That seems odd to me. You could always call and see if you could get more answers and see what they say about the possibility of doing them now, if it'll make you feel better. Goodness knows the stress is NOT what you need right now.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. it wasnt my doctor, he is in Paris.. he comes back Monday.. his office told me that hell call me as soon as he comes back to discuss the possibility of getting the steroids now, bc i dont wanna end up having my water break and not have had both doses.. :nope: im thankful that this is happenign when im past 24 weeks but I just wish my cervix remained stable. I dont want my little guy to be in the NICU..


----------



## AllMacsNow

That sounds promising. I'll cross my fingers that your Dr. will agree to the steroids when he gets back into town. 

It's definitely a plus that you're past 24 weeks, but I totally understand your wanting him to hang in there as long as possible. It's still so early.


----------



## lch28

thank you. i just feel emotionally exhausted. I worried for the first 24 weeks, I lost Sophia at 23.. and then i felt like i could finally relax. now im worried again.


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's awful. Here's hoping that your doc calls early on in the day on Mon, and takes your fears into consideration.


----------



## lch28

well i actually just found out that steriods should be given at least 24 hours before the birth but no more then 1 week before because after a week it loses its effectiveness. maybe thats why they want to wait. omg. now im freaking out he thinks ill go into labor with in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow. It sounds like they weren't very clear with you this morning, and someone needs to sit down with you and explain EXACTLY what they think is happening.


----------



## calypso

lch, I think you should ask for the steroids ASAP, at least two days before another tvu so you can have both shots. They don't hurt to have more than once. I had two sets, once at 23+6/24w, the other set the week I delivered. I am thinking since you have the stitch they need to do a risk assessment whether they want to remove the stitch (and possibly send you into labor, but normal delivery) or holding off on stitch removal, but if your water were to break without the stitch removal, you may need an emergency csec. My opinion would be to take the steroids and if stitch removal is suggested (because they think you will go IMO labor with it in otherwise) take it and request to be monitored in hospital with the foot of your bed higher than the head. Full term is always the goal, but sometimes an unattainable one for some of us. Be safe and good luck with everything. Please update us.


----------



## lch28

thanks for the response hun. i felt like the doctor barely talked to me, and my doctor is in Paris till Monday.. but i am going to call him asap Monday morning. I dont want to risk not having the steroids, having my water break and not being able to get them. Do you think that theres a good chance they will break, like really soon? i know thasts a hard question to answer , im just totally freaked out. im going to ask for the steroids on Monday when I call my doctor. My next ultrasound is in 2 weeks but id prefer it to be in one..


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ich, how are you doing, hon?


----------



## lch28

hello!
im okay, 29 weeks!! on strict bed rest at home. i have my tvu on Friday - if my cervix shortened or my bag is bulging more ill be admitted to the hospital until delivery. im really worried, but taking it one day at a time. i have been feeling different down there. its hard to explain but i just get the oddest / pretty painful sensations in my cervix. it almost feels like tickles but it hurts


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on you, hun. One way or the other, at least you know that the docs are on top of it. I'm praying for good results at your tvu... let us know how it goes.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, will update asap


----------



## sevilla24

lch did you have an appointment today?


----------



## lch28

yes i did! cervix remained stable since 2 weeks ago:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whoohoo!!!!!!!! Yay, congrats!


----------



## lch28

thanks!


and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!!


----------



## sevilla24

lch that is SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

:happydance: thanks sevilla!! hows the girls doing? is Molly adjusting well?


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> :happydance: thanks sevilla!! hows the girls doing? is Molly adjusting well?

The girls are good... I am EXHAUSTED!!! Having two is a bit more work than I anticipated :wacko: But Molly is a great older sister and only when she gets tired does she try and fight for my attention (she tries to tell me that Alexa can rest on one shoulder and she can rest on my other shoulder, haha it's cute).

I read on the other thread you have GD... just want to send you :hugs: and remember that you will get through this too!! You have already gotten through so much!!! Your little guy is going to be here before you know it and it will all be a distant memory :happydance:


----------



## lch28

aww sounds like she is enjoying being a big sis,soo cute that she said that! how long is your mat leave?

thanks, im bummed about GD but oh well what can ya do, i knew i had it lol.


----------



## AllMacsNow

lch28 said:


> aww sounds like she is enjoying being a big sis,soo cute that she said that! how long is your mat leave?
> 
> thanks, im bummed about GD but oh well what can ya do, i knew i had it lol.

How are you doing?


----------



## lch28

hello! i am good, how are you?

a little worried because my fundal height is putting me at 36 weeks, getting an ultrasound on Monday for growth and every week after that. I havent had my cervix looked at since 30 weeks, they said they wont be checking again. im interested to know though! lol


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm doing well too, thanks.

If you're having an U/S anyways, why won't they be looking? Weird. Although maybe it's just because you're far enough along that you're in the clear now, pretty much, if the baby was to come now.

F/xed for your growth ultrasound!


----------



## lch28

thx hun! yeah, i guess thats why :shrug:


----------



## sevilla24

Another healthy baby born to a mommy with IC....

CONGRATS ON BABY JONATHAN lch28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love all of the success stories :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww, congrats, Ich!


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. here is baby Jonathan!! 

Born January 21 at 10:36 pm weighing 7lb3oz!
 



Attached Files:







20130123_194902.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









20130125_160939.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## calypso

Yay! What a cutie!


----------



## lch28

thank you!


----------



## sevilla24

YAAAY!!! He is adorable :)


----------



## lch28

thanks!!! he is so precious


----------

